# China attempts to help the global community to fight Covid 19



## beijingwalker

*Recovered coronavirus patients across China donate plasma to save more*

Recovered coronavirus patients across China donate plasma to save more people after convalescent plasma was found effective in curing patients in severe and critical conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## beijingwalker

After we win this battle against this virus, those blood can save many lives around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Lincoln

That actually could be a solution, if the recovery was because of a more specialized immune response.


----------



## beijingwalker

Alternatiiv said:


> That actually could be a solution, if the recovery was because of a more specialized immune response.


It's been proven 100% effective on a dozen of patients in critical condition, their conditions all improved greatly overnight.

This is the best shot for patients in critical condition before vaccines can be available, reports say vaccines can be available as soon as April.

*China says coronavirus vaccine trials to start around late April*
Issued on: 21/02/2020 - 08:12





Beijing (AFP)

China could start clinical trials for a potential vaccine for the novel coronavirus around late April, an official said Friday.

Public and private researchers around the world have been working to develop treatments and vaccines to combat the COVID-19 virus that first emerged in central China in December.

"At present, some projects have entered the stage of animal testing," he said.

https://www.france24.com/en/2020022...rus-vaccine-trials-to-start-around-late-april

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alee92nawaz

beijingwalker said:


> After we win this battle against this virus, those blood can save many lives around the world.


Best of luck brother.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

China is showing real steadfast resolve and unwavering determination in the face of an outbreak that would overwhelm other nations.

It has become a fight for China's very status among the world's nations, where the machinations of the most powerful centralised political system ever are being tested severely. 

It is crucial that China finds a way through. Some very cunning and callous enemies are watching how China copes with great interest. I'm not suggesting any conspiracy theories here about the origins of ncov, but it is clear that the nations that have the potential to engage in biowarfare will be watching as the story unfolds.


----------



## beijingwalker

masterchief_mirza said:


> I'm not suggesting any conspiracy theories here about the origins of ncov, but it is clear that the nations that have the potential to engage in biowarfare will be watching as the story unfolds.


That's exactly what I've been thinking, if world powers embark on this path of confrontation, the future of the mankind will become very dangerou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Iran: China donates 250,000 masks to Iran amid coronavirus outbreak
*
A good gesture, Iran always helps China in time of need, China will remember. Once China is out of woods, we can have free hands to help Iran more.
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sineva

beijingwalker said:


> *Iran: China donates 250,000 masks to Iran amid coronavirus outbreak
> *
> A good gesture, Iran always helps China in time of need, China will remember. Once China is out of woods, we can have free hands to help Iran more.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sadly the french,and no doubt others like them,seem to be looking to use this crisis to try and change some of the rules of globalisation[and possibly more besides?].Its almost like its suddenly just occurred to them that theres more than profits that matter here.
The french finance minister bruno le maire noted yesterday that the outbreak had highlighted an *“irresponsible and unreasonable” *reliance on china.
Its funny that these guys were more than happy to rely on china when there was big profits to be made offshoring,but now not so much......one really has to wonder if this new found skepticism over the benefits of globalisation is solely because of western economic over reliance on china for literally everything ranging from shoes to 5g technology,or because of chinas growing political and military power to match its economic power...
https://www.breitbart.com/news/coronavirus-a-game-changer-for-globalisation-french-minister/


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to send 20,000 coronavirus test kits to Iran on Friday
27 February 2020 - 19:09




*
TEHRAN, Feb. 27 (MNA) – According to the announcement made by the Spokesperson of the Iranian Foreign Ministry, the Red Cross Society of China will send its first voluntarily consignment, including 20,000 coronavirus test kits and other medical equipment to fight the virus, to Iran on Friday.

The freight will be transported to Iran by Mahan Air, Abbas Mousavi said.

He also informed of tight cooperation between foreign ministry with health ministry for curbing the virus.

The foreign ministry has supply of medical requirements form international sources on agenda.

According to a senior official in Iran’s health ministry on Wednesday, the death toll from the coronavirus outbreak, officially known as COVID-19, in Iran rose to 26 with 245 confirmed cases.

Health Ministry Spokesman Kianoush Jahanpour announced that from among 245 announced cases, 106 ones are the most recently confirmed ones, of which 38 ones are in Tehran, 23 from Gilan, 7 in Qom, one in Hamedan, 8 in Isfahan, 7 in Mazandaran, 5 in Ardabil, 3 in Alborz, one in Razavi Khorasan, 3 in Semnan, 3 in Lorestan, one in Kordestan, one in Yazd, one in West Azarbaijan, and 2 in East Azarbaijan.

According to the latest reports, coronavirus has caused 2,800 deaths, while 80,000 people have been diagnosed with the illness across the globe, by the present time.

The coronavirus is spreading in the Middle East, Europe and other parts of the world, as Brazil confirmed its first case in Latin America, while parts of China begin to lower their emergency response level as the number of new cases reported there continues to slow.

More deaths have been reported in Iran and Italy.

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156105/China-to-send-20-000-coronavirus-test-kits-to-Iran-on-Friday

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mugen

China is a blessing for the region!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zharang9

Chinese never forget a good deed. Japan helped China in the earlier stages of the virus and with the virus is under control in China, it's China's turn to return the favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Good  i trust chinese wisdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menthol

Why is China promoted as the bad guy?

It's because China is doing good.

The better what you do, they uglier you will be promoted.


If China successful help Japan and South Korea.

Punishment will come to China even harder.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Donates Medical Supplies to Iran against COVID-19 Outbreak*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese medical team in Tehran to help fight coronavirus*
February 29, 2020 - 16:32





TEHRAN – A delegation of Chinese medical experts arrived in Tehran on Saturday with a cargo of aid to help combat the novel coronavirus, known as COVID-19, IRNA reported.

“Chinese medical team arrived in Tehran with new aid,” China’s Ambassador to Iran Chang Hua wrote on his Twitter account on Saturday.

“Chinese foreign ministry spokesman said that the first Chinese shipments has arrived in Iran and more aid would be sent. Be strong Iran,” the envoy tweeted on Friday.

Some 5,000 coronavirus test kits, and 250,000 face masks have also been sent last week.

Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi spoke to his Iranian counterpart Mohammad Javad Zarif by telephone Friday afternoon. The Chinese minister expressed his sympathy toward Iran as the first country who expressed sympathy with the Chinese government and nation after the outbreak of COVID-19 and expressed his condolences to the Iranian government and nation.

He also announced China's readiness to send more specialized assistance, as well as to provide all the findings and methods of combating COVID-19 and conduct scientific cooperation with Iran.

Zarif expressed his appreciation for China’s medical supplies and technical support, he called the corona epidemic a global issue, emphasizing that cooperation of all countries is the solution without politicizing it, and welcomed the collaboration of researchers for joint scientific research to eradicate the disease.

Iran has so far sent three million face masks to China and has expressed readiness for providing more medical aid to China

https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/445665/Chinese-medical-team-in-Tehran-to-help-fight-coronavirus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China Donates Aid Package to Iran’s Red Crescent in Face of Coronavirus Outbreak*
By IFP Editorial Staff
March 1, 2020 - 09:01




China’s Red Cross has donated a batch of coronavirus kits to Iranian Red Crescent Society to help prevent and control the spread of the disease in Iran.


The consignment includes 13 respiratory machines, 40 laboratory coronavirus test kits, 40 auxiliary coronavirus detection kits, and 40 oral swabs.

The total value of the Chinese Red Cross aid to the Iranian Red Crescent Society is nearly $1.3m.

*The Iranian Red Crescent Society had earlier donated one million masks to China’s Red Cross after the outbreak of Coronavirus in the country.*
‌

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Pakistani red cresent should do something too. Or may be government. Citizens are sending masks already to iran.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China to deliver 3rd consignment of Covid-19 test kits to Iran tonight*





TEHRAN, Mar. 02 (MNA) – Chines embassy in Tehran innformed that the third consignment of test kits as part of aids to contain Covid-19, will arrive in Iran on Monday night.

In its tweet on Monday, the embassy announced that the third consignment of Chinese medical aid including cooronavirus test kits and some other medical equipment to combat the virus will be transported by Mahan Air to Tehran.

Iran has hailed China's efforts and aid to the Islamic Republic.

On February 29, Red Cross Society of China delivered the second cargo of humanitarian aid, including 50,000 test kits, to Iran's Health Ministry to help combat the coronavirus outbreak in the country.

Prior to that China had delivered its first cargo of humanitarian aid to Iran to help combat the coronavirus outbreak. It was included 20,000 coronavirus test kits.

The death toll from the coronavirus outbreak, officially known as COVID-19, in Iran has risen to 66 with 1501 confirmed cases.

Deputy Minister of Iran’s Health Ministry Alireza Raiesi made the announcement on Monday, saying that of the total 1501 infection cases, 523 were diagnosed with the new virus in the past 24 hours.

291 patients infected by the coronavirus have so far recovered from the disease, he added.

According to the latest reports, the novel coronavirus has so far infected 89,075 people in 67 countries, claiming 3,053 lives.

Several European and Asian countries have also announced new cases in the past day, and Qatar became the latest Middle Eastern country to report its first case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese foundations donate 1 million masks to Japan to aid COVID-19 fight
*
*投桃报李*

*



*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Shanghai donates 500,000 masks to South Korea in COVID-19 battle*

Since the COVID-19 epidemic broke out in China, local governments, enterprises and the public in South Korea have provided help and supplies to China in its fight against the virus. As COVID-19 spread rapidly in South Korea, medical supplies are hard to come by in virus-hit Daegu and other places. To help South Korea deal with the situation, the Shanghai government donated 100,000 medical masks and 400,000 KN95 masks.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China extends help to coronavirus-hit Japan, South Korea*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China’s 4th cargo of humanitarian aid to fight coronavirus to arrive in Iran: envoy*
5 March 2020 - 10:08





TEHRAN, Mar. 05 (MNA) – Iranian Ambassador to China Mohammad Keshavarzzadeh said late on Wed. that China will deliver its 4th cargo of humanitarian aid to Iran to help combat coronavirus outbreak in the country.

China’s 4th humanitarian aid to Iran to fight against ‘coronavirus’ includes kits to detect coronavirus, oxygen maker devices, kit analysis devices and medicines to combat the disease, the ambassador wrote in his Twitter account.

Keshavarzzadeh added, “we have no choice but to defeat coronavirus and we will overcome it.”

The coronavirus is spreading in the Middle East, Europe and other parts of the world, while parts of China begin to lower their emergency response level as the number of new cases reported there continues to slow.

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156361/China-s-4th-cargo-of-humanitarian-aid-to-fight-coronavirus-to

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*China offers aid to Spain to fight coronavirus: Spanish government source*
WORLD NEWS
MARCH 12, 2020 

MADRID (Reuters) - China has offered to help Spain in its efforts to tackle the coronavirus outbreak, a Spanish government source told Reuters on Thursday.

The assistance from China would include medical equipment among other things, the source said, without providing further details.

The Chinese embassy in Madrid could not immediately be reached for comment.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...virus-spanish-government-source-idUSKBN20Z27G


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese tradesmen dispatch aid consignment to Iran: envoy*
Mar 12, 2020, 7:08 

According to him, the cargo was sent through Iranian Chamber of Commerce in north China, the Iranian embassy in Beijing, and Iran's consulates in Guangzhou and Shanghai.

Hua announced on March 2 that Iran and China will enter to new phase of cooperation after dealing with the novel coronavirus.

“Iran was one of the first countries to help us by sending masks at the time of the coronavirus outbreak in China,” said Hua, adding, “At present, with the spread of coronavirus in Iran, we will remain with our Iranian friends and believe that they can manage and control this crisis.”

On February 29, a Chinese disease control team arrived in Iran on Saturday morning to support the country in the fight against the coronavirus outbreak.

China has already delivered three cargoes of humanitarian aid to Iran.

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/156655/Chinese-tradesmen-dispatch-aid-consignment-to-Iran-envoy


----------



## beijingwalker

*Jack Ma Foundation to donate 1.8 mln masks to Europe*
Xinhua, March 12, 2020

The Jack Ma Foundation and Alibaba Foundation will donate 1.8 million masks and 100,000 testing reagents to Europe, said Jack Ma on Weibo, a leading Chinese social media platform, on Wednesday.

He said that the donations will be made to Italy, Spain and some other countries that have seen rising cases of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19).

"It's lucky that our eWTP hub at Liege airport still operates well at this difficult time. More medical supplies can get to where people need them the most through this lifeline," he said.

eWTP is an Alibaba-led initiative that helps small and medium-sized enterprises do business globally. A key element in the agreement between Belgium and Alibaba as part of this initiative is the investment in a smart-logistics hub at Liege Airport in the Wallonia region of Belgium.

The new smart logistics hub will be the cornerstone of the eWTP infrastructure collaboration, with Alibaba playing a key role in facilitating trade, particularly for accessing the Chinese market.

Cainiao Network, Alibaba's logistics arm, will be operating the logistics hub which aims to help more merchants in Europe to sell their products to China and the rest of the world by improving logistics with innovative technology and lower costs.
http://www.china.org.cn/business/2020-03/12/content_75803740.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Donates Coronavirus Tests to Armenia*
MARCH 12, 2020




YEREVAN (Armenpress) — China will donate 1,000 test kits for diagnosing the novel coronavirus to Armenia, Chinese Ambassador to Armenia Tian Erlong told Healthcare Minister Arsen Torosyan during a meeting on March 6.

The Embassy of China has also provided some funds for Armenia to acquire additional medical items.

Speaking about the outbreak in China, the ambassador said the situation is improving.

Torosyan spoke about the quarantined direct contacts of the one patient in Armenia infected with coronavirus, noting that all 31 citizens quarantined with him are feeling well and they continue testing negative for the disease.

Torosyan thanked the ambassador for the support.

https://mirrorspectator.com/2020/03/12/china-donates-coronavirus-tests/


----------



## JackTheRipper

Why not donated to African or Asian countries where most of poor people live ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Corona virus doing wonders for chinese soft power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingWest

T|/|T said:


> Corona virus doing wonders for chinese soft power.


Dont know, it is there where the virus originated. Public is standing really negative against China right now.
Edit: China tries to contain the image harm it has right now.


----------



## beijingwalker

KingWest said:


> Dont know, it is there where the virus originated. Public is standing really negative against China right now.
> Edit: China tries to contain the image harm it has right now.


It could be from China, but no one knows for sure now, Chinese and Japanese joint team did the study on the strain of the virus and concluded it's not from China. we need to find the natural host for this virus first, till now scientists tested everything they can get their hands on, still can't find it.


----------



## KingWest

beijingwalker said:


> It could be from China, but no one knows for sure now, Chinese and Japanese joint team did the study on the strain of the virus and concluded it's not from China. we need to find the natural host for this virus first, till now scientists tested everything they can get their hands on, still can't find it.


Can be true. But ask the man on the street about the virus and they will all say it is because chinese people eat raw bat soup. Racism against chinese people is also sadly rising a lot nowadays


----------



## beijingwalker

KingWest said:


> Can be true. But ask the man on the street about the virus and they will all say it is because chinese people eat raw bat soup. Racism against chinese people is also sadly rising a lot nowadays


Yes, no surprise, many foreigners believe all Chinese eat cats and dogs, that's what their media tells them everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trench Broom

I really would prefer if China would change its culture of eating animals known to carry disease (often eating them alive) and having some of the worst food hygiene practices in the world.

It is disgusting what goes on in some Chinese markets.

This is the least they can do to compensate the world for a disease they created transferred from animals to humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

JackTheRipper said:


> Why not donated to African or Asian countries where most of poor people live ?


China donated most to Korea, Japan and Iran in the last two weeks, just started donating to Europe in recent days. Africa doesn't have many cases reported so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingWest

beijingwalker said:


> Yes, no surprise, many foreigners believe all Chinese eat cats and dogs, that's what their media tells them everyday.


and we have all seen the videos about the Wuhan food markets here ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

KingWest said:


> and we have all seen the videos about the Wuhan food markets here ..


*Virus did NOT originate in Wuhan seafood market
https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...in-wuhan-china-seafood-market-covid-19-spread*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

KingWest said:


> Dont know, it is there where the virus originated. Public is standing really negative against China right now.
> Edit: China tries to contain the image harm it has right now.



Yes but frankly in today's world if a virus originates in any country, it would transmit globally. In any case it shows china is helping world and sharing its experience.


----------



## beijingwalker

@WebMaster @jaibi @The Eagle Why the thread title was changed into *"China helps clean up the spread of Corona virus it was responsible for" ?? *that's not the title I put, the Mod who altered it should've told me before changing it, or delete this thread all together cause I didn't start the thread under this title. Please delete this thread which I didn't start.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

JackTheRipper said:


> Why not donated to African or Asian countries where most of poor people live ?



Europe is suffering more of the epidemic. Whoever hit hard will received the donate. Doesn't matter u are rich country or poor.



beijingwalker said:


> @WebMaster @jaibi @The Eagle Why the thread title was changed into *"China helps clean up the spread of Corona virus it was responsible for" ?? *that's not the title I put, the Mod who altered it should've told me before changing it, or delete this thread all together cause I didn't start the thread under this title. Please delete this thread which I didn't start.


Looks like some biased mod act. Who is the one? @Slav Defence 

If there is an agenda against Chinese, better shut down the Chinese forum section and do all the self accusation as much as u all want. Can't believe a moderator is despicable to do such thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keysersoze

beijingwalker said:


> *Virus did NOT originate in Wuhan seafood market
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...in-wuhan-china-seafood-market-covid-19-spread*


It has been well proven how these markets are the starting point for a lot of these diseases....The same phenomenon is seen during outbreaks of Ebola and similar in Africa with their "bushmeat".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

The Chinese government or people never meant to harm at any level. This nation contains hardworking people who themselves wanted to earn money with dignity and to face world with eye to eye. Unfortunately, the Covid 19 virus has itself taken lots of lives and the way Chinese suffered is something I cannot define in words.
Not only that, this nation struggled to prevent virus from spreading across the globe and they shut down the city of Wuhan and other cities to make sure to avoid the expansion of virus outbreak which again was not possible.
I feel really bad when despite of all unfortunate events and changes Chinese made to help and a nation who is victim itself , some conspiracy theorists are still at the peak of shamelessness and racism. They are clearly donating kits, samples and whatever they can to help international community to deal with this outbreak and are still denied and mocked as if they have spread the virus intentionally and purposefully.
I am sick to my gut that what people we are becoming. Even when death is clearly knocking at our doors, we are not missing a single chance of mudslinging and ripping off each other's character.
Please why don't you conspiracy theorist get your asses off to US and wait for an expensive medicine till then? Oh wait, let Mr. Trump receive reports from his son in law, Mr. Kushner first.
Now please, don't be shameless further and start blaming poor Americans for the biological weapon bullshit because Americans are also fighting and this time they are unfortunate to have Donald J. Trump as a president who doesn't care about anyone's lives but money. However, I can see hope through politicians like Bernie Sanders and others like him who are trying to bring Americans in the right direction.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

Keysersoze said:


> It has been well proven how these markets are the starting point for a lot of these diseases....The same phenomenon is seen during outbreaks of Ebola and similar in Africa with their "bushmeat".


It's not well proven, the natural host is yet to be found.

*Coronavirus did not originate in Wuhan seafood market
https://sg.news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-did-not-originate-wuhan-113802383.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

beijingwalker said:


> It's not well proven, the natural host is yet to be found.
> 
> *Coronavirus did not originate in Wuhan seafood market
> https://sg.news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-did-not-originate-wuhan-113802383.html*


Scientists are still not clear from where the virus appeared. They are speculating that the virus repeatedly appeared from bats poop which was some how mixed in the feed consumed by pangolin. However, no body is sure how it spread. However, the source is clearly bat because of the similarity of genetic sequence of bats with virus and humans.
However, it still does not give idiots a justification to blame a nations of thousand gentle hearted people.
Regards



beijingwalker said:


> @WebMaster @jaibi @The Eagle Why the thread title was changed into *"China helps clean up the spread of Corona virus it was responsible for" ?? *that's not the title I put, the Mod who altered it should've told me before changing it, or delete this thread all together cause I didn't start the thread under this title. Please delete this thread which I didn't start.


I did not changed the title, I swear. I have just arrived from office and saw your complain.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Slav Defence said:


> The Chinese government or people never meant to harm at any level. This nation contains hardworking people who themselves wanted to earn money with dignity and to face world with eye to eye. Unfortunately, the Covid 19 virus has itself taken lots of lives and the way Chinese suffered is something I cannot define in words.
> Not only that, this nation struggled to prevent virus from spreading across the globe and they shut down the city of Wuhan and other cities to make sure to avoid the expansion of virus outbreak which again was not possible.
> I feel really bad when despite of all unfortunate events and changes Chinese made to help and a nation who is victim itself , some conspiracy theorists are still at the peak of shamelessness and racism. They are clearly donating kits, samples and whatever they can to help international community to deal with this outbreak and are still denied and mocked as if they have spread the virus intentionally and purposefully.
> I am sick to my gut that what people we are becoming. Even when death is clearly knocking at our doors, we are not missing a single chance of mudslinging and ripping off each other's character.
> Please why don't you conspiracy theorist get your asses off to US and wait for an expensive medicine till then? Oh wait, let Mr. Trump receive reports from his son in law, Mr. Kushner first.
> Now please, don't be shameless further and start blaming poor Americans for the biological weapon bullshit because Americans are also fighting and this time they are unfortunate to have Donald J. Trump as a president who doesn't care about anyone's lives but money. However, I can see hope through politicians like Bernie Sanders and others like him who are trying to bring Americans in the right direction.
> Regards


To say a fair word. It's American who start the salvo by accusing all kind of accusation that it's China and virus originate from Wuhan. They even ask China to pay for all the cost and losses for this virus issue. Now further study had reveal the true origin of the virus and why US keep refuse to reveal of their ground zero patient of how coronavirus spread in US. If they is already a war, the China never start it first. From afagnistan invasion, Iraq invasion, Libya civil war, Syria war and now trade war. I don't think we need a genuis to tell us who is the warmonger who start all this. 

The funny thing is somehow the accuser will always play victim as claim suffer from all this saga while the real victim/the one who never pick the fight in the first place, painted as the bad guy who is the troublemaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

*However, now I have changed the title:*
*China attempts to** help the global community to fight Covid 19*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

As always @Slav Defence is a class act who doesn’t get sucked into the conspiracy circle jerking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PeaceGen

beijingwalker said:


> *Recovered coronavirus patients across China donate plasma to save more*
> 
> Recovered coronavirus patients across China donate plasma to save more people after convalescent plasma was found effective in curing patients in severe and critical conditions.


thank you, Chinaaaaa!


----------



## Slav Defence

Beast said:


> To say a fair word. It's American who start the salvo by accusing all kind of accusation that it's China and virus originate from Wuhan. They even ask China to pay for all the cost and losses for this virus issue. Now further study had reveal the true origin of the virus and why US keep refuse to reveal of their ground zero patient of how coronavirus spread in US. If they is already a war, the China never start it first. From afagnistan invasion, Iraq invasion, Libya civil war, Syria war and now trade war. I don't think we need a genuis to tell us who is the warmonger who start all this.
> 
> The funny thing is somehow the accuser will always play victim as claim suffer from all this saga while the real victim/the one who never pick the fight in the first place, painted as the bad guy who is the troublemaker.


It was purely a natural case. I want you not to repeat the same thing.
Let us become each other's strength and hope for the best.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*China’s fight against the coronavirus opens up diplomatic opportunities*

35 MINUTES AGO
*Beijing extended a helping hand to Italy at a time when the country was snubbed by its European allies in its fight against the coronavirus outbreak.*
When the Italian ambassador to the EU, Maurizio Massari, asked for more assistance and solidarity from the bloc to fight the coronavirus epidemic, not a single one answered his call.

China did, however.

It was quick to send Italy 1,000 lung ventilators, 2 million face masks, 20,000 protective suits and 50,000 swabs for coronavirus tests, while the country itself battled with the virus, which first emerged in its Wuhan province in December.

Massari in an open letter to the other EU member states pleaded for “solidarity” and that “Rome should not be left to handle this crisis alone.”

The EU bloc should move “beyond engagement and consultations” added Massari as Italy struggles to contain coronavirus pandemic that has killed more than 1,000 people and infected more 15,000 thousand. 

Germany and France were recently condemned by other EU member states for blocking the export of vital medical supplies, calling into question the blocs solidarity in times of crises.

Disappointed over lack of support from fellow Europeans, Massari said: “Only China responded bilaterally. Certainly, this is not a good sign of European solidarity.”

The Chinese Embassy in Italy has used the opportunity to display its diplomatic prowess to shore up its image in a country that became the first G7 country to sign up to Beijing’s Belt and Road Initiative, a 21st century Silk Road.

As Trump announced that the US was closing its borders with the EU, a plane from China carrying 30 tons of aid landed in Rome. The significance of these two actions will not be lost to US allies.

Germany which has seen more than 3,000 cases and seven deaths and in the midst of a transition of power, has struggled to provide a unified EU response to the outbreak.

In Cyprus, a country that has seen 14 cases of the virus the Chinese Ambassador Huang Xingyuan said on his Twitter account “As a longstanding friend and partner, #China is ready to assist #Cyprus in its fight against COVID-19.”

While Cyprus has had no deaths, the Ambassador went on to say “The Chinese Embassy has mobilized all possible resources including the Chinese companies and communities in Cyprus to collect materials across China for most relevant purposes.”

As many European countries seize up, China which has slowly managed to get the virus under control, is now seeking to craft a global role for itself in tackling the crises.

China is also sending medical teams to Iraq to help contain the spread of the virus. In contrast, Iraq has condemned the US for conducting airstrikes in the country against militias without prior authorisation.

For Iran, another country that is struggling to contain the virus and has seen more than 500 deaths, China is the only country to have come to its aid.

China has sent medical teams and supplies to the country in a bid to strengthen its friendship and relationship.

Attempts by China to help other countries have also been expanded to international organisations in a bid to show international leadership.

Early last month the Trump administration proposed cutting the US’s contribution to the World Health Organisation (WHO) by half in a belief that such organisations are ineffective.

China, on the other hand, is seeking to showcase itself as a responsible player in the international order. As the Coronavirus continues to spread in Europe, Beijing is offering $20 million to WHO to prevent and control the spread of the virus.

https://www.trtworld.com/magazine/c...virus-opens-up-diplomatic-opportunities-34532

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*China pledges international pandemic aid*
 Producers of medical goods urged to meet demand from affected countries.
Written by China Daily
Updated: March 13, 2020





China has pledged to do its best to offer aid to countries and international organisations affected by COVID-19 to help contain the outbreak, and businesses are being urged to boost production of epidemic prevention materials to meet demand from abroad.

The announcement was made at a meeting of the leading group of China’s coronavirus response, chaired by Premier Li Keqiang on Thursday.

Relevant departments and local authorities must step up co-ordination to closely monitor and analyse the quick spread of the outbreak outside China and roll out more targeted measures to prevent the import and export of infection, the group said in a statement.

It is important to further promote co-ordinated control and prevention measures between countries and bolster efforts in areas such as data sharing, quarantine controls at ports and emergency response, the statement said.

The meeting called for capable businesses in China to boost production of materials for containing the outbreak and meet commercial demand from other countries while ensuring that domestic supply is guaranteed. It also required support from authorities as an important part of international co-operation to enable better co-ordination.

The group’s decision came as the World Health Organization declared COVID-19 a global pandemic on Wednesday.

The group reckoned that key periodic outcomes have been achieved in containing the outbreak in Hubei province and Wuhan, the province’s capital and the outbreak’s epicentre.

Medical treatment must continue to be the top priority in the province and the city, with greater efforts to be made in treating patients in critical condition and containment measures inside communities, the statement said.

It urged authorities to use substitute medical workers to fill in for those who have gone without sufficient rest as soon as possible and to meticulously ensure the basic living standards of the public as well as access to healthcare for patients with other illnesses.

The meeting highlighted the need for regular visits to special groups placed in isolation to help solve their practical problems.

Local authorities must conduct thorough surveys of children who lost parents or guardians due to the epidemic and designate special caregivers for them, the statement said.

The government will set up a special program of psychological support. Patients, their family members and those who lost loved ones in Hubei and Wuhan will be the key target group of the program, it added.

https://asianews.network/2020/03/13/china-pledges-international-pandemic-aid/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Makes the Masks the World Needs. It Is Just Starting to Share.*
As China grappled with the coronavirus, it kept the masks it made. Now that other nations need them, pressure is rising on Beijing to resume exports.

March 13, 2020, 11:55 a.m. ET
SHANGHAI — As hospitals and governments hunt desperately for respirators and surgical masks to protect doctors and nurses from the coronavirus pandemic, they face a difficult reality: The world depends on China to make them, and the country is only beginning to share.

*China made half the world’s masks before the coronavirus emerged there, and it has expanded production nearly 12-fold since then. *But it has claimed mask factory output for itself. Purchases and donations also brought China a big chunk of the world’s supply from elsewhere.

Now, worries about mask supplies are rising. As the virus’s global spread escalates, governments around the world are restricting exports of protective gear, which experts say could worsen the pandemic.

That has put growing pressure on China to meet the world’s needs, even as it continues to grapple with the coronavirus itself. Although government data suggests China has brought infection rates under control, epidemiologists warn that its outbreak could flare again as officials loosen travel limits and more people return to work.

Peter Navarro, an adviser to President Trump on manufacturing and trade, contended on Fox Business last month that China had essentially taken over factories that make masks on behalf of American companies. Beijing, he said, had opted to “nationalize effectively 3M, our company.”

In a statement, the Minnesota-based manufacturer said most of the masks it makes at its factory in Shanghai had been sold within China even before the outbreak. It declined to comment on when exports from China might resume.

China may be easing its grip as the world’s needs grow. Tan Qunhong, the general manager of a small manufacturer of disposable masks in central China, said that she had filled the government’s purchase orders and was starting to resume exports. The Chinese government is also shipping masks abroad as part of goodwill packages.

Other manufacturers say the Chinese government is still claiming all the masks that their factories in the country make. “Mask exports are still not authorized, but we are following the situation every day,” said Guillaume Laverdure, chief operating officer of Medicom, a Canadian manufacturer that makes three million masks a day at its Shanghai factory.

Much as it dominates manufacturing of cars, steel, electronics and other necessities, China is essential to the world’s supply of protective medical gear. Most of what it makes are the disposable surgical masks worn by health professionals. It makes a smaller number of N95 respirator masks, which provide more filtration for doctors and nurses.

The general public does not need to wear masks, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. But demand for surgical masks has skyrocketed in China, where the police require anyone who goes out in public to wear a mask.

Though companies say China is claiming virtually all mask output, the Chinese government said it had never issued a regulation prohibiting mask exports and was willing to work with other countries to share.

“We fully understand the stress and problems that relevant countries are facing at this moment regarding the epidemic, and we are willing to strengthen international cooperation,” said Li Xingqian, the vice director of international trade at China’s Commerce Ministry, in a written reply to questions.

China did not just stop selling masks — it also bought up much of the rest of the world’s supply. According to official data, China imported 56 million respirators and masks in the first week after the January lockdown of the city of Wuhan, where the coronavirus emerged.

On Jan. 30, the last day for which data is available, China managed to import 20 million respirators and surgical masks in just 24 hours. Through February, civic-minded entrepreneurs and aid groups visited pharmacies in affluent countries and emerging markets alike, buying masks in bulk to send to China.

Global companies and charities donated, too. Honeywell provided 500,000 N95 respirator masks, and 3M donated a million of them. Honeywell said its contribution came from stockpiles in China, while 3M declined to identify the source of its donations.

3M also donated a second shipment of respirators, but declined to say how many that included. The charitable foundation of Bristol Myers Squibb bought an additional 220,000 N95 respirators for doctors and nurses at the center of the outbreak.

Since then, China has undertaken a mobilization of wartime proportions to expand its output of disposable surgical masks. Daily production soared from about 10 million at the start of February to 115 million at the end of the month, according to the Chinese government.

Yuan Fajun, the secretary general of the medical materials committee at the China Medical Pharmaceutical Material Association, said manufacturers still needed to produce another 230 million surgical masks for the domestic market. But the recent surge in production means that those orders can be met and exports should be possible, he said.

Hundreds of small companies have started making masks. A General Motors joint venture in southwestern China built 20 of its own mask-making machines and began bulk production.

Yet production of N95 respirator masks has barely increased, to 1.66 million per day. They require a special fabric that is in short supply.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/business/masks-china-coronavirus.html


----------



## Jackdaws

Very good. It's like a Thai hooker going to Vatican City to confess her sins to the Pop and expecting to be named a Saint.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Asia’s richest man to donate 500,000 coronavirus testing kits and 1 million masks to U.S*
March 13, 2020Sky Palma





The richest man in Asia, Jack Ma, is planning to ship 500,000 testing kits and 1 million masks to the U.S. in an effort to combat the growing coronavirus pandemic, POLITICO reports.

Testing delays have been a constant problem across the U.S. as the outbreak spreads, sparking concerns that the number of Americans infected is being grossly underreported.

“Drawing from my own country’s experience, speedy and accurate testing and adequate personal protective equipment for medical professionals are most effective in preventing the spread of the virus,” read a statement from Ma’s charitable organization. “We hope that our donation can help Americans fight against the pandemic!”

https://www.rawstory.com/2020/03/as...irus-testing-kits-and-1-million-masks-to-u-s/


----------



## Keysersoze

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/05/...-wildlife-consumption-ban-intl-hnk/index.html
*China has made eating wild animals illegal after the coronavirus outbreak. But ending the trade won't be easy*
*Hong Kong (CNN)A strict ban on the consumption and farming of wild animals is being rolled out across China in the wake of the deadly coronavirus epidemic, which is believed to have started at a wildlife market in Wuhan.

Although it is unclear which animal transferred the virus to humans -- bat, snake and pangolin have all been suggested -- China has acknowledged it needs to bring its lucrative wildlife industry under control if it is to prevent another outbreak.
In late February, it slapped a temporary ban on all farming and consumption of "terrestrial wildlife of important ecological, scientific and social value," which is expected to be signed into law later this year.
But ending the trade will be hard. The cultural roots of China's use of wild animals run deep, not just for food but also for traditional medicine, clothing, ornaments and even pets.
This isn't the first time Chinese officials have tried to contain the trade. In 2003, civets -- mongoose-type creatures -- were banned and culled in large numbers after it was discovered they likely transferred the SARS virus to humans. The selling of snakes was also briefly banned in Guangzhou after the SARS outbreak.
But today dishes using the animals are still eaten in parts of China.
Public health experts say the ban is an important first step, but are calling on Beijing to seize this crucial opportunity to close loopholes -- such as the use of wild animals in traditional Chinese medicine -- and begin to change cultural attitudes in China around consuming wildlife.

Markets with exotic animals
The Wuhan seafood market at the center of the novel coronavirus outbreak was selling a lot more than fish.
Snakes, raccoon dogs, porcupines and deer were just some of the species crammed inside cages, side by side with shoppers and store owners, according to footage obtained by CNN. Some animals were filmed being slaughtered in the market in front of customers. CNN hasn't been able to independently verify the footage, which was posted to Weibo by a concerned citizen, and has since been deleted by government censors.
It is somewhere in this mass of wildlife that scientists believe the novel coronavirus likely first spread to humans. The disease has now infected more than 94,000 people and killed more than 3,200 around the world.
The Wuhan market was not unusual. Across mainland China, hundreds of similar markets offer a wide range of exotic animals for a range of purposes.
The danger of an outbreak comes when many exotic animals from different environments are kept in close proximity.
"These animals have their own viruses," said Hong Kong University virologist professor Leo Poon. "These viruses can jump from one species to another species, then that species may become an amplifier, which increases the amount of virus in the wet market substantially."
When a large number of people visit markets selling these animals each day, Poon said the risk of the virus jumping to humans rises sharply.
Poon was one of the first scientists to decode the SARS coronavirus during the epidemic in 2003. It was linked to civet cats kept for food in a Guangzhou market, but Poon said researchers still wonder whether SARS was transmitted to the cats from another species.
"(Farmed civet cats) didn't have the virus, suggesting they acquired it in the markets from another animal," he said.

Strength and status
Annie Huang, a 24-year-old college student from southern Guangxi province, said she and her family regularly visit restaurants that serve wild animals.
She said eating wildlife, such as boar and peacock, is considered good for your health, because diners also absorb the animals' physical strength and resilience.
Exotic animals can also be an important status symbol. "Wild animals are expensive. If you treat somebody with wild animals, it will be considered that you're paying tribute," she said. A single peacock can cost as much as 800 yuan ($144).
Huang asked to use a pseudonym when speaking about the newly-illegal trade because of her views on eating wild animals.
She said she doubted the ban would be effective in the long run. "The trade might lay low for a few months ... but after a while, probably in a few months, people would very possibly come back again," she said
Beijing hasn't released a full list of the wild animals included in the ban, but the current Wildlife Protection Law gives some clues as to what could be banned. That law classifies wolves, civet cats and partridges as wildlife, and states that authorities "should take measures" to protect them, with little information on specific restrictions.
The new ban makes exemptions for "livestock," and in the wake of the ruling animals including pigeons and rabbits are being reclassified as livestock to allow their trade to continue. 

Billion-dollar industry
Attempts to control the spread of diseases are also hindered by the fact that the industry for exotic animals in China, especially wild ones, is enormous.
A government-sponsored report in 2017 by the Chinese Academy of Engineering found the country's wildlife trade was worth more than $73 billion and employed more than one million people.
Since the virus hit in December, almost 20,000 wildlife farms across seven Chinese provinces have been shut down or put under quarantine, including breeders specializing in peacocks, foxes, deer and turtles, according to local government press releases.
It isn't clear what effect the ban might have on the industry's future -- but there are signs China's population may have already been turning away from eating wild animals even before the epidemic.
A study by Beijing Normal University and the China Wildlife Conservation Association in 2012, found that in China's major cities, a third of people had used wild animals in their lifetime for food, medicine or clothing -- only slightly less than in their previous survey in 2004.
However, the researchers also found that just over 52% of total respondents agreed that wildlife should not be consumed. It was even higher in Beijing, where more than 80% of residents were opposed to wildlife consumption.
In comparison, about 42% of total respondents were against the practice during the previous survey in 2004.
Since the coronavirus epidemic, there has been vocal criticism of the trade in exotic animals and calls for a crackdown. A group of 19 academics from the Chinese Academy of Sciences and leading universities even jointly issued a public statement calling for an end to the trade, saying it should be treated as a "public safety issue."
"The vast majority of people within China react to the abuse of wildlife in the way people in other countries do -- with anger and revulsion," said Aron White, wildlife campaigner at the Environmental Investigation Agency.
"I think we should listen to those voices that are calling for change and support those voices."

Traditional medicine loophole
A significant barrier to a total ban on the wildlife trade is the use of exotic animals in traditional Chinese medicine.
Beijing has been strongly promoting the use of traditional Chinese medicine under President Xi Jinping and the industry is now worth an estimated $130 billion.
As recently as October 2019, state-run media China Daily reported Xi as saying that "traditional medicine is a treasure of Chinese civilization embodying the wisdom of the nation and its people."
Many species that are eaten as food in parts of China are also used in the country's traditional medicine.
The new ban makes an exception made for wild animals used in traditional Chinese medicine. According to the ruling, the use of wildlife is not illegal for this, but now must be "strictly monitored." The announcement doesn't make it clear, however, how this monitoring will occur or what the penalties are for inadequate protection of wild animals, leaving the door open to abuse.
A 2014 study by the Beijing Normal University and the China Wildlife Conservation Association found that while deer is eaten as a meat, the animal's penis and blood are also used in medicine. Both bears and snakes are used for both food and medicine.
Wildlife campaigner Aron White said that under the new restrictions there was a risk of wildlife being sold or bred for medicine, but then trafficked for food. He said the Chinese government needed to avoid loopholes by extending the ban to all vulnerable wildlife, regardless of use.
"(Currently), the law bans the eating of pangolins but doesn't ban the use of their scales in traditional Chinese medicine," he said. "The impact of that is that overall the consumers are receiving are mixed messages."
The line between which animals are used for meat and which are used for medicine is also already very fine, because often people eat animals for perceived health benefits.
In a study published in International Health in February, US and Chinese researchers surveyed attitudes among rural citizens in China's southern provinces to eating wild animals.
One 40-year-old peasant farmer in Guangdong says eating bats can prevent cancer. Another man says they can improve your vitality.
"'I hurt my waist very seriously, it was painful, and I could not bear the air conditioner. One day, one of my friends made some snake soup and I had three bowls of it, and my waist obviously became better. Otherwise, I could not sit here for such a long time with you," a 67-year-old Guangdong farmer told interviewers in the study.

Changing the culture
China's rubber-stamp legislature, the National People's Congress, will meet later this year to officially alter the Wildlife Protection Law. A spokesman for the body's Standing Committee said the current ban is just a temporary measure until the new wording in the law can be drafted and approved.
Hong Kong virologist Leo Poon said the government has a big decision to make on whether it officially ends the trade in wild animals in China or simply tries to find safer options.
"If this is part of Chinese culture, they still want to consume a particular exotic animal, then the country can decide to keep this culture, that's okay," he said.
"(But) then they have to come up with another policy -- how can we provide clean meat from that exotic animal to the public? Should it be domesticated? Should we do more checking or inspection? Implement some biosecurity measures?" he said.
An outright ban could raise just as many questions and issues. Ecohealth Alliance president Peter Daszak said if the trade was quickly made illegal, it would push it out of wet markets in the cities, creating black markets in rural communities where it is easier to hide the animals from the authorities.
Driven underground, the illegal trade of wild animals for consumption and medicine could become even more dangerous.
"Then we'll see (virus) outbreaks begin not in markets this time, but in rural communities," Daszak said. "(And) people won't talk to authorities because it is actually illegal."
Poon said the final effectiveness of the ban may depend on the government's willpower to enforce the law. "Culture cannot be changed overnight, it takes time," he said.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

beijingwalker said:


> *China Makes the Masks the World Needs. It Is Just Starting to Share.*
> As China grappled with the coronavirus, it kept the masks it made. Now that other nations need them, pressure is rising on Beijing to resume exports.
> 
> March 13, 2020, 11:55 a.m. ET
> SHANGHAI — As hospitals and governments hunt desperately for respirators and surgical masks to protect doctors and nurses from the coronavirus pandemic, they face a difficult reality: The world depends on China to make them, and the country is only beginning to share.
> 
> *China made half the world’s masks before the coronavirus emerged there, and it has expanded production nearly 12-fold since then. *But it has claimed mask factory output for itself. Purchases and donations also brought China a big chunk of the world’s supply from elsewhere.
> 
> Now, worries about mask supplies are rising. As the virus’s global spread escalates, governments around the world are restricting exports of protective gear, which experts say could worsen the pandemic.
> 
> That has put growing pressure on China to meet the world’s needs, even as it continues to grapple with the coronavirus itself. Although government data suggests China has brought infection rates under control, epidemiologists warn that its outbreak could flare again as officials loosen travel limits and more people return to work.
> 
> Peter Navarro, an adviser to President Trump on manufacturing and trade, contended on Fox Business last month that China had essentially taken over factories that make masks on behalf of American companies. Beijing, he said, had opted to “nationalize effectively 3M, our company.”
> 
> In a statement, the Minnesota-based manufacturer said most of the masks it makes at its factory in Shanghai had been sold within China even before the outbreak. It declined to comment on when exports from China might resume.
> 
> China may be easing its grip as the world’s needs grow. Tan Qunhong, the general manager of a small manufacturer of disposable masks in central China, said that she had filled the government’s purchase orders and was starting to resume exports. The Chinese government is also shipping masks abroad as part of goodwill packages.
> 
> Other manufacturers say the Chinese government is still claiming all the masks that their factories in the country make. “Mask exports are still not authorized, but we are following the situation every day,” said Guillaume Laverdure, chief operating officer of Medicom, a Canadian manufacturer that makes three million masks a day at its Shanghai factory.
> 
> Much as it dominates manufacturing of cars, steel, electronics and other necessities, China is essential to the world’s supply of protective medical gear. Most of what it makes are the disposable surgical masks worn by health professionals. It makes a smaller number of N95 respirator masks, which provide more filtration for doctors and nurses.
> 
> The general public does not need to wear masks, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. But demand for surgical masks has skyrocketed in China, where the police require anyone who goes out in public to wear a mask.
> 
> Though companies say China is claiming virtually all mask output, the Chinese government said it had never issued a regulation prohibiting mask exports and was willing to work with other countries to share.
> 
> “We fully understand the stress and problems that relevant countries are facing at this moment regarding the epidemic, and we are willing to strengthen international cooperation,” said Li Xingqian, the vice director of international trade at China’s Commerce Ministry, in a written reply to questions.
> 
> China did not just stop selling masks — it also bought up much of the rest of the world’s supply. According to official data, China imported 56 million respirators and masks in the first week after the January lockdown of the city of Wuhan, where the coronavirus emerged.
> 
> On Jan. 30, the last day for which data is available, China managed to import 20 million respirators and surgical masks in just 24 hours. Through February, civic-minded entrepreneurs and aid groups visited pharmacies in affluent countries and emerging markets alike, buying masks in bulk to send to China.
> 
> Global companies and charities donated, too. Honeywell provided 500,000 N95 respirator masks, and 3M donated a million of them. Honeywell said its contribution came from stockpiles in China, while 3M declined to identify the source of its donations.
> 
> 3M also donated a second shipment of respirators, but declined to say how many that included. The charitable foundation of Bristol Myers Squibb bought an additional 220,000 N95 respirators for doctors and nurses at the center of the outbreak.
> 
> Since then, China has undertaken a mobilization of wartime proportions to expand its output of disposable surgical masks. Daily production soared from about 10 million at the start of February to 115 million at the end of the month, according to the Chinese government.
> 
> Yuan Fajun, the secretary general of the medical materials committee at the China Medical Pharmaceutical Material Association, said manufacturers still needed to produce another 230 million surgical masks for the domestic market. But the recent surge in production means that those orders can be met and exports should be possible, he said.
> 
> Hundreds of small companies have started making masks. A General Motors joint venture in southwestern China built 20 of its own mask-making machines and began bulk production.
> 
> Yet production of N95 respirator masks has barely increased, to 1.66 million per day. They require a special fabric that is in short supply.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/business/masks-china-coronavirus.html



while i don't want to tell the Chinese government, leaderships or people what to do,
i think the rest of the world has a good point here, especially between now and the next 4 months or so.



Keysersoze said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/05/...-wildlife-consumption-ban-intl-hnk/index.html
> *China has made eating wild animals illegal after the coronavirus outbreak. *



that settles the whole 'who did it' question, at least for me.
i say it was nature itself which caused the outbreak.


----------



## Han Patriot

Jackdaws said:


> Very good. It's like a Thai hooker going to Vatican City to confess her sins to the Pop and expecting to be named a Saint.


You sure you slummies can afford our 1$ masks? Lol

It makes no diff, you are gonna die of diarrhea anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China sends essential coronavirus supplies to Italy*
China steps in to help Italy in its time of need as wealthy businessman Jack Ma offers to donate supplies to the US.

5 hours ago





A Chinese team of experts pose for a photograph with head of the Italian Red Cross Francesco Rocca after arriving at Rome's Fiumicino airport with a consignment of medical supplies [Aeroporti di Roma (AdR)/Handout via Reuters]

A planeload of medical supplies, including masks and respirators from China, has arrived in Italy from China to help the European country deal with its growing coronavirus crisis.

The coronavirus outbreak began in China late last year, but has since swept the globe.

Italy is now the worst-affected nation in the world after China, since the contagion came to light there on February 21.

The outbreak risks overwhelming Italian hospitals, and some key supplies are running low.

In contrast to China, Italy's partners in the European Union earlier this month refused Rome's requests for help with medical supplies as they looked to stockpile face masks and other equipment to help their own citizens.

A team of nine Chinese medical staff arrived late on Thursday with some 30 tonnes of equipment on a flight organised by the Red Cross Society of China.

"In this moment of great stress, of great difficulty, we are relieved to have this arrival of supplies. It is true that it will help only temporarily, but it is still important," said the head of the Italian Red Cross, Francesco Rocca.

"We have a desperate need for these masks right now. We need respirators that the Red Cross will donate to the government. This is for sure a really important donation for our country," Rocca said.

In a separate development, Chinese businessman Jack Ma, who is the founder of the Alibaba Group and among the world's richest people, offered to donate 500,000 coronavirus testing kits and one million masks to the United States, which on Friday declared a national emergency over the outbreak.

In a statement on Twitter, Jack Ma said: "Drawing from my own country's experience, speedy and accurate testing and adequate protective equipment for medical professionals are most effective in preventing the spread of the virus."

"We hope that our donation can help Americans fight against the pandemic!"

Over the past weeks, Ma's organisations have helped provide similar supplies to virus-hit countries such as Japan, South Korea, Italy, Iran and Spain.

"The pandemic we face today can no longer be resolved by any individual country," Ma said. "We can't beat this virus unless we eliminate boundaries to resources and share our know-how and hard-earned lessons."

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ronavirus-supplies-italy-200313195241031.html


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's Heilongjiang Province donates 20,000 masks to Japan's Hokkaido





*


----------



## PeaceGen

beijingwalker said:


> *China sends essential coronavirus supplies to Italy*
> China steps in to help Italy in its time of need as wealthy businessman Jack Ma offers to donate supplies to the US.
> 
> 5 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese team of experts pose for a photograph with head of the Italian Red Cross Francesco Rocca after arriving at Rome's Fiumicino airport with a consignment of medical supplies [Aeroporti di Roma (AdR)/Handout via Reuters]
> 
> A planeload of medical supplies, including masks and respirators from China, has arrived in Italy from China to help the European country deal with its growing coronavirus crisis.
> 
> The coronavirus outbreak began in China late last year, but has since swept the globe.
> 
> Italy is now the worst-affected nation in the world after China, since the contagion came to light there on February 21.
> 
> The outbreak risks overwhelming Italian hospitals, and some key supplies are running low.
> 
> In contrast to China, Italy's partners in the European Union earlier this month refused Rome's requests for help with medical supplies as they looked to stockpile face masks and other equipment to help their own citizens.
> 
> A team of nine Chinese medical staff arrived late on Thursday with some 30 tonnes of equipment on a flight organised by the Red Cross Society of China.
> 
> "In this moment of great stress, of great difficulty, we are relieved to have this arrival of supplies. It is true that it will help only temporarily, but it is still important," said the head of the Italian Red Cross, Francesco Rocca.
> 
> "We have a desperate need for these masks right now. We need respirators that the Red Cross will donate to the government. This is for sure a really important donation for our country," Rocca said.
> 
> In a separate development, Chinese businessman Jack Ma, who is the founder of the Alibaba Group and among the world's richest people, offered to donate 500,000 coronavirus testing kits and one million masks to the United States, which on Friday declared a national emergency over the outbreak.
> 
> In a statement on Twitter, Jack Ma said: "Drawing from my own country's experience, speedy and accurate testing and adequate protective equipment for medical professionals are most effective in preventing the spread of the virus."
> 
> "We hope that our donation can help Americans fight against the pandemic!"
> 
> Over the past weeks, Ma's organisations have helped provide similar supplies to virus-hit countries such as Japan, South Korea, Italy, Iran and Spain.
> 
> "The pandemic we face today can no longer be resolved by any individual country," Ma said. "We can't beat this virus unless we eliminate boundaries to resources and share our know-how and hard-earned lessons."
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ronavirus-supplies-italy-200313195241031.html



it's great, truly great, to see this level of cooperation between the larger nations on Earth, and by that, between the entire medical industries of Earth


----------



## beijingwalker

*Half million China donated face masks land in Belgium en route to Italy, with more to come*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to Aid Afghans in Coronavirus Fight*
By Gulabuddin Ghubar TODAY - 8:44 PM - Edited: TODAY - 9:07 AM






After growing concerns about the spread of the coronavirus in Afghanistan, the Chinese embassy in Kabul on Friday told TOLOnews that China is ready to help Aghanistan.

The Chinese Embassy says it is ready to share its experiences with Afghanistan in addition to providing health aid.

The coronavirus first spread in Wuhan, China, and then spread to other countries.

So far, more than 3,000 people in China have lost their lives due to the virus, and more than 80,000 people have been infected, but now China claims to be controlling the spread.

After China, Italy, South Korea and Iran are among the countries with the highest number of deaths and infections.

Afghanistan, which is neighboring Iran, has recorded seven positive cases so far, according to Afghan health officials, who say the cases have come from Iran to Afghanistan.

The spread of the virus in Afghanistan has raised serious concerns.

A number of Kabul residents on Friday launched a volunteer campaign to combat the virus in Kabul.

These volunteers provide public awareness to the people regarding the virus and urge them to follow health guidelines.

Volunteers distribute masks, disinfectants and hygiene leaflets to people.

“We are spraying hotels and restaurants in our area, and most of our focus is on public awareness regarding the virus and preventing the spread of the virus,” said Attaullah, a volunteer.

“The leaflets have information about how to prevent coronavirus and we distribute it to people,” said Mohammad Halim, another volunteer.

The World Health Organization (WHO) has declared the coronavirus a contagious global virus.

The virus has spread to more than a hundred countries around the world and has claimed the lives of more than 5,000 people and infected more than 100,000 others.

No medication has been developed to cure the disease so far, but doctors are advising people to increase their body resistance using Vitamin C and to wash their hands regularly.

“Fifty percent of people do not have access to health services and people are living in poverty,” said Nowroz Haqmal, professor of Medical Sciences in London.

The Afghan government has banned large gatherings and New Year's Eve celebration.

https://tolonews.com/health/china-aid-afghans-coronavirus-fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese embassy donates 25,000 masks to Seoul citizens*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese donate 70,000 masks to Japan to aid COVID-19 fight*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese medical team helps Iraq fight COVID-19*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*COVID-19: China Stuns World By Sending Help Teams*
Mar 14, 2020
The first news of the novel and dangerous Coronavirus has come out from Wuhan, China where the authorities downplayed it for a month. But later, the outbreak turned into pandemic affecting more than a lakh people and killing thousands. However, implementing safety measures and strict instructions, China has started to contain the virus the number of new cases started coming down.

Despite the fact that China is the most affected, it looks like they have found ways to contain the virus by using masks, cleaning hands regularly and using certain medicines. And now, the dragon country is busy sending help teams ot other countries including the most affected Italy, Iran and South Korean. Other day, Chine has donated almost half-million face masks to Italy during this crisis as a plane took off from Shanghai other day to land at Belgium, enroute Italy.

Reports have that 20 Chinese medical teams along with tonnes of medical supplies have reached Italy and started helping the European nation to contain the epidemic. That's pretty great of China we must say when it comes to helping other nations in this crisis hour.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238509683104788480
https://www.gulte.com/news/83295/COVID-19-China-Stuns-World-By-Sending-Help-Teams


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*It's panic in Philippines as virus cases hit 140, China offers help*

PHILIPPINES 
Sunday, 15 Mar 2020
MANILA: The Philippines reported 29 new confirmed Covid-19 (coronavirus) outbreak cases and three new deaths on Sunday (March 15), bringing the total number of confirmed cases to 140 and death toll to 11.

Huang Xilian, Chinese Ambassador to the Philippines, said on Sunday, China will do its best to help the Philippines arrest the fast spread of the Covid-19 cases in the country, adding that a first batch of free Covid-19 test kits for the Philippines is on the way.

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/reg...ines-as-virus-cases-hit-140-china-offers-help


----------



## PeaceGen

So the Chinese government is using the experience that they gained combatting the Corona viral outbreak to make some new friends in their own region.
That is a good development, i think.



beijingwalker said:


> *It's panic in Philippines as virus cases hit 140, China offers help*
> 
> PHILIPPINES
> Sunday, 15 Mar 2020
> MANILA: The Philippines reported 29 new confirmed Covid-19 (coronavirus) outbreak cases and three new deaths on Sunday (March 15), bringing the total number of confirmed cases to 140 and death toll to 11.
> 
> Huang Xilian, Chinese Ambassador to the Philippines, said on Sunday, China will do its best to help the Philippines arrest the fast spread of the Covid-19 cases in the country, adding that a first batch of free Covid-19 test kits for the Philippines is on the way.
> 
> https://www.thestar.com.my/news/reg...ines-as-virus-cases-hit-140-china-offers-help


i don't know how good the health care system in the Philippines is, but from what i hear there are plenty of people there who have to make do with very little income.
in *my* opinion, it would be good if the Chinese can give assisting the Philippines a high priority, given their military expansion plans into the South China Sea, which i support.

due to airplane travel and cruise ships being popular among the middle and upper middle classes of the world, 
i feel supporting those in need has become a high priority for *any* government in the world.
How they do that, however, is entirely up to the nations themselves.
Much like you have this set of bylaws in one city, and another set of bylaws in another city, within the same country, filtered by the national laws of that country.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to send medical supplies, experts to Philippines amid COVID-19 threat*

Published March 16, 2020 9:09am

The government of China will send help to the Philippines to combat the spread of the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19), its Foreign Ministry said.

In a tweet on Sunday, China’s Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying said State Councilor Wang Yi already talked to Foreign Affairs Secretary Teodoro Locsin Jr.

State Councilor Wang Yi just called with Philippine FM Locsin. We feel the same as the Philippine people are going through difficult times. We will do our utmost to help. Medical supplies and experts will soon go to the Philippines.

We feel the same as the Philippine people are going through difficult times. We will do our utmost to help. Medical supplies and experts will soon go to the Philippines,” the spokesperson said.

Aside from the Philippines, China also vowed to help other countries hit by the COVID-19 including Italy and Spain.

State Councilor Wang Yi told Spanish FM Gonzales: China will provide medical supplies and facilitate imports of PPEs & medical devices. We'll arrange Experts' video conferences and are considering to send medical teams to Spain.

Health Secretary Francisco Duque III earlier said that there is a global shortage of the supply chain for medical equipment needed to attend to COVID-19 transmission.

President Rodrigo Duterte on Thursday said he will seek the assistance of China if the coronavirus outbreak in the country worsens.

Addressing the nation from Malacañang, Duterte said he received a letter from Chinese President Xi Jinping assuring him of China’s readiness to help the Philippines’ fight against COVID-19.

“All we have to do is to ask. Ako ang tingin ko, maybe there will be a time, if things deteriorate, that I have to call on China to help," Duterte said, adding Xi related how his government tackled the health emergency.

"To the Chinese government, to the people, especially to President Xi Jinping, thank you for the consoling words and maybe, I hope that it would not reach to that point but maybe we will need your help.”

As of Sunday night, the Philippines' death toll due to COVID-19 rose to 12. 

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...ts-to-philippines-amid-covid-19-threat/story/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Fortunately the Philippines are a very stubborn and proud bunch of people,
much like the rest of Asian cultures and sub-cultures,
so this development (and the entire South China Sea project of the Chinese government) won't be a problem on the global stage of international diplomacy.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to help Spain fight Covid-19 epidemic*
Monday, 16 Mar 2020
BEIJING (Xinhua): Chinese State Councillor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi said on Sunday (March 15) that China will take a series of actions to help Spain in fight against the Covid-19 epidemic.

Wang made the remarks when holding a phone conversation with Spanish Minister of Foreign Affairs Arancha Gonzalez Laya at the latter's request.


He said China has decided to urgently provide a batch of medical supplies assistance based on the needs of Spain, and open commercial channels for Spain to import urgently needed personal protective equipment and medical materials.

China will also encourage Spain's sister cities in China and Chinese enterprises to offer help, and stands ready to enhance experience sharing, coordinate and arrange medical experts from the two sides to hold video conferences, and consider sending medical expert groups at an appropriate time, Wang added.


China has made important progress in fighting the epidemic and the victory of eventually defeating the disease is in sight, Wang said, adding that the epidemic has no border and the world is seeing the outbreaks with multi sources and in multi points.

Noting the rapid growth of confirmed cases of the novel coronavirus disease in Spain, he expressed once again sympathy to the Spanish people.

At the beginning of the epidemic, China, in an open and transparent manner, has been committed to international cooperation on the Covid-19 battle, and acts responsibly for the health and security of both the Chinese people as well as people all over the world, he said.

China is consolidating its progress in the battle, and at the same time, it is willing to provide necessary help based on other countries' needs, he added.

As humanity is one community with a shared future, the fight of the Covid-19 epidemic is a common responsibility of all countries, Wang said, noting that countries should pool their efforts together and hold on to fight the epidemic to the end, as long as there is one country still under the threat of the disease.

Gonzalez spoke highly of the positive progress China has gained in the fight with the disease. She, on behalf of the Spanish government, also expressed gratitude for China's support to and sympathy for its efforts in the battle.

The Spanish government is taking strong measures to contain the spread of the disease, while the country is facing some difficulties such as the shortage of medical supplies, Gonzalez said.

She hoped the Chinese side could provide support including medical supplies, saying that her country is willing to hold video meetings for the two countries' medical specialists with China and is ready to learn China's experience in overcoming the disease.

Spain opposes any acts to stigmatise the virus, and highly values the contribution made by overseas Chinese in Spain to the country's development as well as prevention and control of the epidemic, she said, adding that Spain will provide adequate medical care and social services to ensure their health and safety.

Wang said China and Spain have maintained a long-term friendship and the two sides always understand and support each other, adding that China will not forget Spain's valuable understanding and support for China's fight against the epidemic.

Wang said he believes that in the joint fight against the epidemic, the traditional friendship between the Chinese people and the Spanish people will be further deepened and the two countries' pragmatic cooperation in various fields will be further strengthened.

The Chinese side will continue to make every effort to protect the health and safety of Spanish nationals in China, said Wang, expressing his hope that the Spanish government will attach great importance to the health and safety of all Chinese citizens in Spain and provide them with necessary medical care.

Wang said he wishes that Spain, with joint efforts from all circles, will overcome the epidemic at an early date. - Xinhua
https://www.thestar.com.my/news/regional/2020/03/16/china-to-help-spain-fight-covid-19-epidemic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

well, you *are* building a trainroad all the way into Spain, which i'm grateful for.. 
China, however, DOES need to contain it's expansion plans a bit.
You're over-extending yourself, as they say in the martial-arts circles.
You're trying to take too much in the diplomatic arenas of this Earth at the moment.
Just rely on your ability to produce high quality goods, and DO NOT GO IRANIAN STYLE WITH YOUR FOREIGN POLICIES, Chinese!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*2,000 fast test kits donated by China arrive in Manila*

Published March 16, 2020, 1:51 PM
_By Gabriela Baron_


The first batch of 2000 fast test kits for the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) donated by the Chinese Embassy and the China Mammoth Foundation has arrived at Manila in a bid to help the Philippines fight the virus.

Chinese Ambassador Huang Xilian assured that China is ready to provide more test kits in the coming days.

“(This) virus (knows) no boundary and humanity knows no nationality. Since the outbreak of the COVID-19 epidemic, China and the Philippines have been supporting and helping each other, demonstrating a profound friendship between close neighbors, friends, and brothers,” the Embassy said in a statement.

Widely-used in China, the China BGI Group-developed high-tech fast test kits have the capability to issue results in three hours.

The kits have also been exported to over 50 countries including Japan, Thailand, Brunei, Egypt, Peru, and the United Arab Emirates.

The Embassy added that President Xi Jinping and President Duterte have exchanged letters, expressing strong solidarity.

China also sent medical supplies, including masks and respirators to Italy and Spain to help the European countries deal with their growing coronavirus crisis. Italy is now the worst-affected nation in the world after China with at least 24,747 cases and over 1,800 deaths.

Spain reported on Sunday about 2,000 new coronavirus cases and more than 100 deaths over the last 24 hours, raising its number of COVID-19 infections to 7,753 and its death toll to 288.

https://news.mb.com.ph/2020/03/16/2000-fast-test-kits-donated-by-china-arrive-in-manila/


----------



## beijingwalker

*China willing to offer more donations to Lebanon for fighting COVID-19: ambassador*


----------



## beijingwalker

*China helps Middle East countries combat coronavirus*


----------



## Stranagor

*China donates 2,000 COVID-19 fast test kits to Philippines to help fight virus spread*

(Xinhua) 14:55, March 16, 2020

MANILA, March 16 (Xinhua) -- China donated 2,000 fast test kits for COVID-19 to the Philippines on Monday to help the country curb the fast rise in infected cases, the Chinese Embassy to the Philippines said.

The embassy said in a statement that the high-tech fast test kits, developed by China BGI Group, have a capability to issue results in three hours.

"The kits have not only been widely used in China's battle against the epidemic and proven to be quite effective, but also been exported to more than 50 countries including Japan, Thailand, Brunei, Egypt, Peru and the United Arab Emirates," the statement said.

The embassy reiterated that "China is ready to provide more test kits in the coming days."

The arrival of the COVID-19 test kits is timely as the virus cases were surging in the last few days in the Philippines. The Philippines now has 140 confirmed cases, including 12 deaths.

"In light of the epidemic situation in the Philippines, the Chinese government and people, greatly sympathizing with the Philippine side, are very willing to lend a helping hand," the statement said.

Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi spoke on the phone with Philippine Foreign Secretary Teodoro Locsin on Sunday to thank the Philippine government and its people *"for giving China valuable support when the epidemic situation in China was severe."*

*"Noting that the Philippines is China's friendly neighbor across the sea," Wang reportedly said that China "is ready to do its utmost to help the Philippines."*

Wang told Locsin that China "has decided to provide the Philippines with urgently-needed medical materials such as test kits and protective clothing, and will actively coordinate the dispatch of medical experts."

Wang also expressed belief that under the leadership of President Rodrigo Duterte, the Philippines will secure an early victory against the epidemic.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0316/c90000-9668708.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

I hope Duterte will sincerely appreciate this goodwill gesture from China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*COVID-19: China affirms commitment to assist Malaysia – Hishammuddin*
*




*
Monday, March 16th, 2020 at , News

by BERNAMA

The Chinese government today expressed its commitment to assist Malaysia in addressing the spread of COVID-19 infection by providing personal protective equipment such as face masks and hand sanitisers.

Foreign Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein _(picture) _said this was conveyed by China’s Ambassador to Malaysia Bai Tian during his courtesy call to Wisma Putra in Putrajaya today.

“During the meeting it was emphasised that Malaysia-China relations must be enhanced for the benefit of various sectors. But for now, focus should be given to efforts to address the #Covid19 pandemic.

“With the close relations between the two countries and based on China’s experience in responding to COVID-19 challenges, Bai Tian expressed that China is ready to assist Malaysia,” he said in a statement here.

As such the Sembrong MP will formally contact his Chinese counterpart Wang Yi in seeking help to ensure that Malaysians living in the republic are protected from the COVID-19 threat.

“In fact this is also an opportunity for Malaysia and China to strengthen the long standing bilateral relations. As Bai Tian said in the meeting today, we will work together through thick and thin,” he added.

https://themalaysianreserve.com/202...s-commitment-to-assist-malaysia-hishammuddin/


----------



## Stranagor




----------



## beijingwalker

*China compiles list of Maldives’ needs over COVID-19 pandemic*
*



*
Rae Munavvar

16 March 2020, MVT 13:50
The Chinese government, on Monday, announced that they have taken note of the various requirements of the Maldives government in connection to the worldwide COVID-19 pandemic.

The offer of Chinese aid to the Maldives was confirmed in a tweet made by China’s Ambassador to the Maldives Zhang Lizhong following a meeting on Sunday between the former and Foreign Minister Abdulla Shahid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239120719956463616
“I am sure this is just a beginning and only part of more co-op”, read Lizhong’s comment on the retweet.

China’s move to acknowledge Maldives’ situation at this time follows queries directed to the Ambassador on social media platforms, largely from opposition factions, alleging that China’s offer of aid to the Maldives was rejected in favour of India.

However, Ambassador Lizhong immediately quelled the rumours, stating a definite “no” to direct questions posed by local social media users.

Main opposition Progressive Party of Maldives (PPM)'s Vice President and Naifaru MP Ahmed Shiyam claimed in an earlier tweet that the Maldivian government had rejected China’s offer to send general physicians, respiratory specialist doctors and medical supplies, to deal with the public health emergency.

The MP also demanded that President Ibrahim Mohamed Solih answer for the refusal of much-needed equipment and expertise to better manage the situation.

Since the outbreak of COVID-19 late December, the prevalence of the disease in China climaxed in early February. However, the number of new cases have since dropped significantly, while deaths have dropped. Overall, the recovery outcome is greater than mortality rates.

Maldives has confirmed 13 cases of foreign nationals infected with the virus, however, thus far no Maldivians are known to have contracted the disease.

Globally, the novel coronavirus has infected more than 169,000 and claimed over 6,500 lives around the world. Out of those infected, more than 77,000 have recovered.

https://edition.mv/news/15528


----------



## beijingwalker

*Central China province donates anti-coronavirus materials to Laos, ROK*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-03-16 15:33:41|Editor: huaxia

CHANGSHA, March 16 (Xinhua) -- Central China's Hunan Province has donated supplies to aid the novel coronavirus fight in Laos and the Republic of Korea (ROK).

According to the provincial foreign affairs office, the local government donated 100 infrared thermometers to assist temperature checks of entry-exit personnel at customs in Laos.

Hunan residents account for nearly half of the Chinese living in Laos. Hunan and Vientiane became sister province and city in 2018.

Besides, the provincial government and the city government of Zhangjiajie also sent 10,000 N95 masks and 10,000 surgical masks to Gyeongsangbuk-Do of the ROK. The two provinces have seen active educational and cultural exchanges in recent years. Hunan and Gyeongsangbuk-Do became sister provinces in 2018.
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-03/16/c_138883534.htm


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese Billionaire Jack Ma Donates 6 Million Masks To Africa*

In CORONA VIRUS, Featured

As the COVID-19 virus continues to spread around the world, including to countries in Africa, the Jack Ma Foundation and Alibaba Foundation have announced donations, including: 20,000 testing kits, 100,000 masks and 1,000 protective suits each, to every one of the 54 African nations.

In total, 1.1 million testing kits, 6 million masks and 60,000 protective suits will be delivered to Addis Ababa, capital of Ethiopia.

Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed Ali of Ethiopia will take the lead in managing the logistics and onward distribution of the supplies across the African countries.

This donation to African nations is the latest in a series of initiatives from the Jack Ma Foundation and Alibaba Foundation to support areas of the world most affected by the current pandemic, recipient countries include, among others: Japan, South Korea, United States, Italy, Spain and Belgium.

In addition to the donations, the Foundations also announced plans to work with medical institutions in Africa to provide online training material for COVID-19 clinical treatment.

In a Twitter post about the donations, Jack Ma, founder of global technology company Alibaba Group, thanked the Ethiopian government and Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed Ali.

Collaboration and partnership with local governments and stakeholders in the framework of the Alibaba-led Electronic World Trade Platform (eWTP) is crucial in this relief effort.

As the first country to join the eWTP, the support of Rwanda Development Board and the close cooperation with Rwanda Biomedical Center are also playing a vital role to enable a rapid response and delivery of donated medical supplies.

Since 2018, Alibaba Group and the Government of Rwanda have worked closely together on a number of initiatives and projects designed to support more inclusive global trade as part of the first eWTP hub in Africa.

Ethiopia is the second African country to join the eWTP in 2019, aiming to serve as a gateway for Ethiopian products to China and new markets, as well as offer support in smart logistics and fulfilment, and talent training.

https://taarifa.rw/chinese-billionaire-jack-ma-donates-6-million-masks-to-africa/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese billionaire Jack Ma donates masks, test kits to all countries in Africa*
Anita Patrick, CNN

Updated 9:30 PM ET, Mon March 16, 2020

(CNN)Chinese billionaire and co-founder of Alibaba, Jack Ma, says he will donate masks, test kits and protective suits to all countries in Africa to help the continent in its fight against the novel coronavirus.

Ma's foundation will donate at total of 1.1 million testing kits, six million masks, and 60,000 protective suits and face shields.
They will also work with local medical institutions on the continent to provide online training material for coronavirus clinical treatments.
"The world cannot afford the unthinkable consequences of a COVID-19 pandemic in Africa," he said in a statement tweeted Monday.

Africa has so far confirmed more than 300 cases, Egypt being the hardest hit with 110 cases.
The items will be delivered to Addis Ababa, Ethiopia, where Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed will oversee the distribution of the supplies to other African countries, Ma said.
On Friday, the billionaire founder of Alibaba said he would donate 500,000 coronavirus testing kits and one million face masks to the United States. He has also shared his plans to give to Europe as well as Iran.
"Now it is as if we were all living in the same forest on fire. As members of the global community, it will be irresponsible of us to sit on the fence, panic, ignore facts, or fail to act. We need to take action now," Ma said.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/16/africa/jack-ma-donate-masks-coronavirus-africa/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeaceGen

Thank you, Jack Ma!


----------



## zhxy

Covid-19 will end in the next few months when the vaccine is successfully studied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

* China's Ma Donates Testing Kits to Ukraine*
March 17, 2020 04:18




UKRAINE – Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy is calling on the nation's richest individuals to help fight coronavirus

Jack Ma, the billionaire founder of the Alibaba Group, one of China’s largest technology companies, financed the purchase of one million coronavirus testing kits for Ukraine at a cost of $80 million, Zelenskiy said. The testing kits will arrive March 21 from China, he said.

https://www.rferl.org/a/ukraine-coronavirus-oligarchs-medicine/30492082.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese expert team delivers medical aid to Iraq to fight COVID-19*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Much appreciated.


----------



## beijingwalker

*300,000 China-donated masks arrive in Belgium*





*China's Liaoning donates medical supplies to Japan, ROK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Half a million masks from China arrive in Spain*


----------



## beijingwalker

*IRAN: Aid from China arrives. Tons of medical supplies.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China sending medical supplies to The Bahamas*
March 18, 2020March 18, 2020 at 3:44 am Royston Jones Jr.





Haigang Yin, counselor and spokesman for the Chinese embassy in Nassau.

*Embassy supports social distancing measures, expanded travel restrictions*
NASSAU, BAHAMAS — Counselor and Spokesman for the Chinese Embassy in Nassau Haigang Yin confirmed China will send The Bahamas medical supplies this week to help shore up its capacity as the nation combats the spread of the coronavirus (COVID-19).

In an interview with _Eyewitness News_, Yin said the embassy was following the situation very closely as it understand the “vulnerability of this island country with tourism as its major industry”.

“We have offered some material assistance to the government of The Bahamas,” Yin said.

“At this moment I cannot tell you the details, but I assure the materials are on the way from China to The Bahamas now.”

Yin, who later divulged the support package includes medical supplies, said he expects the delivery to arrive sometime this week.

The first case of COVID-19 was confirmed in The Bahamas on Sunday.

A 61-year-woman, who had not travelled in the last 20 days, tested positive for the virus after presenting to Princess Margaret Hospital with a fever and cough.

“It’s a big thing and we have experience in China because the epidemic would be developing very fast,”

“We actually expressed our support to the Bahamian government as your government has done before to China.

“We already shared our experience with the Ministry of Health of The Bahamas and provided the diagnosis and treatment plan, which was prepared by medical experts of China.

“We in the embassy at this moment is in communication with the Ministry of Health and also the Ministry of Foreign Affairs to provide assistance and support to The Bahamas.”
https://ewnews.com/china-sending-medical-supplies-to-the-bahamas


----------



## beijingwalker

*Poland to receive protective gear, tests from China to fight coronavirus*
Reuters
March 18, 2020
4:08 AM EDT

WARSAW — Poland will receive more than 10,000 test kits and tens of thousands of other protective items such as masks, goggles and shoe covers from China to help tackle the coronavirus outbreak, Poland’s Foreign Ministry said in a statement late on Wednesday.

“Even though the fight with coronavirus is ongoing in China, they decided to show solidarity with Poland and help our country by providing tests to uncover COVID-19, as well as protective medical gear,” the statement said.

China will send 20,000 masks, 5,000 protective suits, 5,000 medical goggles, 10,000 single-use medical gloves and 10,000 shoe covers to Poland, the statement says.

China has already promised to export medical gear, such as masks and respirators, to countries like Italy and South Korea.

A number of European countries, such as Germany and France, said they would limit exports of certain medical products such as masks to avoid shortages at home as the coronavirus outbreak worsened this month.

https://nationalpost.com/pmn/health...ve-gear-tests-from-china-to-fight-coronavirus


----------



## beijingwalker

*Coronavirus: China Flew 150,000 Testing Kits To the Czech Republic*

BY PRAGUE MORNING
MARCH 18, 2020




A Czech aircraft landed in Prague-Kbely at on Wednesday morning at 2.30, carrying 150,000 testings kit for the coronavirus disease COVID-19.

The tests will be delivered to distribution points in the morning, especially to residents of those Czech villages that have been lockdown on Monday.

As the virus spread in Wuhan, Chinese researchers developed a more rapid “point of care” screening test, which detects antibodies that emerge some time after Covid-19 symptoms appear.

A study in the peer-reviewed Journal of Medical Virology said the test could return results within 20-25 minutes, much faster than the current standard testing.

The Ministry of Health paid about CZK 14 million for 100,000 testings kit, while another 50,000 tests were paid by the Ministry of the Interior. Transport was provided by the Ministry of Defense.

The Czech Republic wants to buy other medical supplies from China. According to Hamáček, 30 million masks could be transported on Sunday.

Other flights will be provided by Smartwings and Czech Airlines.

https://www.praguemorning.cz/china-testing-kits-czech/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China ‘ready’ to extend any needful support to Nepal to combat coronavirus crisis*

Onlinekhabar

Kathmandu, March 17

After being able to gradually reduce the spread of coronavirus infection in China, where the virus originated, the Beijing government has asked Nepal if it needs any support from the northern neighbour.

Nepal had one coronavirus case, it is already recovered now. However, the country is at a higher risk as it borders China and India, where the number of infected persons is growing.

In this context, the Chinese Embassy in Kathmandu wrote a letter to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs asking it if needed anything from China, a source in the ministry reveals. According to the source, the letter reads, “Does Nepal want any support and aid from China? For example, in energy? Do we need to send a medical team with masks and other medical supplies? We are ready anytime.”

Beijing has said that it is eager to send Chinese tourists to Nepal once the country is free from coronavirus fears, assuring it would also expedite the infrastructure development projects supported by China.

Meanwhile, Deputy Prime Minister Ishwar Pokharel, who heads the high-level coronavirus prevention and control committee of the government, says both India and China have assured needful support to Nepal whenever needed.

A few days ago, Chinese Foreign Affairs Minister Wang Yi had telephoned his Nepali counterpart Pradeep Kumar Gyawali and assured that China was ready to support Nepal whenever needed. When China was fighting with the crisis, the government of Nepal had gifted 100,000 masks as a gesture of its solidarity in the fight.

https://english.onlinekhabar.com/ch...rt-to-nepal-to-combat-coronavirus-crisis.html


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to donate 100,000 more Covid-19 test kits to Philippines*

CHINA 
Wednesday, 18 Mar 2020

MANILA (Xinhua): China has decided to donate 100,000 more test kits and other urgently-needed medical supplies to the Philippines to help the southeast Asian country fight Covid-19 spread.

Chinese Ambassador Huang Xilian said Wednesday (March 18) the assistance includes another 100,000 test kits, 100,000 surgical masks, 10,000 N95 masks, and 10,000 sets of personal protective equipment.


China donated 2,000 test kits to the Philippines on Monday.

"The Chinese people stand ready to help their Philippine brothers and sisters to go through this difficult time," Huang said in a statement.


"Thank you, my brother," Philippine Foreign Secretary Teodoro Locsin tweeted after he was informed of the new donations.

The Philippines now has 202 confirmed coronavirus cases, including 17 deaths. The department of health said that seven patients have recovered from the viral disease. - Xinhua


https://www.thestar.com.my/news/reg...100000-more-covid-19-test-kits-to-philippines


----------



## beijingwalker

*Namibia welcomes Jack Ma Foundation's pledge to send COVID-19 test kits to Africa*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Coronavirus Outbreak: China Offers 50,000 Masks to Greece*
By Nick Kampouris
-
Mar 18, 2020

The Ambassador of the People’s Republic of China Zhang Qiyue offered 50,000 medical masks to Greece on behalf of the people of China on Wednesday morning.

Greek Health Minister Vassilis Kikilias went to the Chinese Embassy in Athens to receive the generous offer from the country’s leaders.




”Solidarity, Friendship, Courage” was the motto on the boxes of medical masks delivered by the Chinese Embassy. Photo Credit: Greek Ministry of Health

Kikilias thanked the Ambassador, the Chinese Government and the Chinese community for their contribution to addressing the public health crisis Greece is facing.

”We are facing a very serious public health crisis and, on this occasion, I would like today to address the Greek people again. I want to tell them that they have to stay at home, take all personal protection measures, take care of themselves and especially take care of the vulnerable groups of the population,” Minister Kikilias noted.


https://greece.greekreporter.com/2020/03/18/coronavirus-outbreak-china-offers-50000-masks-to-greece/


----------



## Nein

China trying to clean the mess they created

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

beijingwalker said:


> ”Solidarity, Friendship, Courage” was the motto on the boxes of medical masks delivered by the Chinese Embassy. Photo Credit: Greek Ministry of Health



Is 3M a Chinese company? Rumor insist that 3M has been nationalized in China.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Sends Masks, Gloves to Help France Fight Virus - French Minister*

March 18, 2020, at 10:28 a.m.





FILE PHOTO: French Foreign Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian speaks during the questions to the government session before a no-confidence vote against French government's pension reform bill at the National Assembly in Paris, France, March 3, 2020. REUTERS/Benoit Tessier/File PhotoREUTERS

PARIS (REUTERS) - CHINA is sending 1 million surgical masks and gloves to France to help it fight the coronavirus, the French foreign minister said on Wednesday.

A first plane arrived via Belgium earlier on Wednesday and a second will arrive on Thursday, Jean-Yves Le Drian said in an interview with BFM TV.

France, which has a shortage of masks and gloves, provided China with some 17 tonnes of equipment after the virus broke out in China's Wuhan province.

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...es-to-help-france-fight-virus-french-minister



Nein said:


> China trying to clean the clean the mess they caused.


What if China didn't? Setting aside whose fault, at this moment, the world needs China to get it out of this crisis.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to provide coronavirus testing kits to Bangladesh*
Published at 08:41 pm March 18th, 2020





The Chinese embassy informed the foreign ministry of Bangladesh of the decision of Beijing

China has decided to provide Bangladesh with a large number of kits to test Covid-19, declared as pandemic by the World Health Organization.

Beijing is also going to provide emergency anti-epidemic medical supplies, according to a Facebook post on the verified page of the Chinese embassy in Dhaka on Wednesday.

The Chinese embassy informed the foreign ministry of Bangladesh of the decision of Beijing.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=152658096204629






“On March 17, the Chinese Embassy informed relevant ministries of the Bangladeshi government that China has decided to donate emergency anti-epidemic medical supplies including a large number of test kits to our friendly Bangladeshi people,” read the post.

“In curbing the epidemic, China has always been and will be the most reliable partner of Bangladesh,” it said.

Earlier, China provided Bangladesh with 500 sets of advanced testing kits.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla.../18/china-to-provide-coronavirus-testing-kits


----------



## beijingwalker

*Coronavirus: China to donate medical supplies to Cyprus*
March 18, 2020 at 5:19pm




The Chinese Ambassador to Cyprus, Huang Xingyuan, said the Embassy was working around the clock to facilitate the donation of medical supplies to Cyprus.

Ambassador Huang Xingyuan wrote on Twitter that China is ramping up production of medical supplies, such as masks and protective wear to aid global anti Covid-19 efforts.

The Embassy is working around the clock to facilitate the donation of medical supplies from the Chinese government to Cyprus, he added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240274077501317122
https://in-cyprus.com/coronavirus-china-to-donate-medical-supplies-to-cyprus/


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to Help Bulgaria in the Fight against COVID-19*
World | March 18, 2020, Wednesday // 18:11




www.pixabay.com

*Bulgaria*’s Premier Boyko Borissov held a phone conversation with his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang to discuss the *COVID-19* pandemic. Premier Borissov congratulated *China* for taking effective measures against the new coronavirus and for the assistance provided to *Bulgaria*, BNR reported.

*China* has already sent to *Bulgaria* two types of face-protection masks. Li Keqiang thanked Premier Borissov for *Bulgaria*’s support and empathy in the most difficult moment of the crisis in China. Beijing is ready to donate to *Bulgaria* face-protection masks, gloves, glasses and other protective materials as part of the assistance to the EU. *China*’s Premier Keqiang told Boyko Borissov to contact Syrian manufacturers of protective materials and respirators. *Bulgaria* can buy the necessary protective equipment through the ministries of economy and trade of the two countries.
https://www.novinite.com/articles/203704/China+to+Help+Bulgaria+in+the+Fight+against+COVID-19


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240300837068582915


----------



## beijingwalker

Haris Ali2140 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240300837068582915


*China will provide 2m masks plus testing kits to EU*
By EUOBSERVER

TODAY, 17:19
China will provide two million surgical masks, 200,000 other masks and 50,000 testing kits to help the EU tackle the coronavirus, EU commission president Ursula von der Leyen said. "China has not forgotten that in January, when China was the centre of the outbreak, the EU helped. We donated more than 50 tonnes of protective equipment," she said, adding that the EU, being at the pandemic's centre today, needs equipment.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese Doctors and Supplies Arrive in Italy*
Beijing dispatches intensive-care personnel to Europe, expressing solidarity and a bid to rebrand
By Eric Sylvers in Milan and 
Bojan Pancevski in Berlin
March 18, 2020 4:51 pm ET

A group of 300 Chinese intensive-care doctors began to arrive in Italy on Wednesday, one of several Chinese offers to support epidemic-stricken European countries.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-doctors-and-supplies-arrive-in-italy-11584564673


----------



## GumNaam

beijingwalker said:


> After we win this battle against this virus, those blood can save many lives around the world.


Just watch, the western media will find ways to even demonize THIS step by China!


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to donate 4,000 COVID-19 testing kits to Trinidad and Tobago*
LOOP NEWS CREATED : 18 MARCH 2020





Government said China has promised to donate 4,000 COVID-19 testing kits to aid Trinidad and Tobago in its fight against the novel coronavirus (COVID-19).

Prime Minister Dr Keith Rowley made the announcement during a media briefing after a special meeting of the Cabinet on Wednesday, March 18, 2020.

Dr Rowley said the Chinese government was returning a kind gesture following Trinidad and Tobago's donation of over 13,000 N95 face masks to aid in the fight against the virus during the Wuhan epidemic. 

"I've received the following communication from the government of China. It says 'Once again I wish to express our high appreciation and kindly support for your kind donation of face masks...when we were in dire need. This timely donation is testimony to the strong bonds and true friendship between our peoples'."

Dr Rowley said the Chinese government will be urgently sending the following supplies gathered from both the public and private sectors:

1. 15 sets of body temperature measurement systems for air and seaports. These will be urgently shipped.

2. Real-time fluorescent RT-CPR testing kits for COVID-19 for 4,000 people. They will be kept at suitable temperatures using dry ice and securely shipped. 

3. Protective gear, for example, masks, gloves, coveralls, goggles and more (quantities to be confirmed).

4. The Chinese government said it will also facilitate technical information sharing and would be willing to provide medical expertise and video conferencing with medical professionals in China should the need arise. 

Health Minister Terrence Deyalsingh added that an order of 12,000 N95 masks also arrived in the country on Wednesday. 

Dr Rowley urged the public to continue to follow health and safety protocols and to prevent the spread of the virus. 

http://www.looptt.com/content/china-donate-4000-covid-19-testing-kits-trinidad-and-tobago


----------



## beijingwalker

*1 mln China-donated masks arrive in Belgium en route to France*
*



*


----------



## beijingwalker

*China sends medical aid to Malaysia*
By New Straits Times - March 19, 2020 @ 11:52am





By New Straits Times - March 19, 2020 @ 11:52am


KUALA LUMPUR: China has sent medical aid to Malaysia, to help fight the ongoing Covid-19 outbreak in the county.

The Chinese Embassy in Malaysia on its Facebook page today shared photos of medical items arriving in Malaysia.

“Action without delay. The first batch of medical materials from China is on the way to Sungai Buloh Hospital,” the post said.

A sticker bearing the flags of the two nations with the words ‘Berat Sama Dipikul, Ringan Sama Dijinjing’ could be seen on the medical aid boxes transported by lorry to the hospital.

The move earned praises and expressions of gratitude from many Facebook users.

Lam Laylee said; “Thank you China for providing Malaysia the medical materials. Da jia jia you.”

Jack Lim said; “Thank you China for your compassion even when your peoples had gone through so much hardship especially all the frontline personnel.

“Together we can be stronger to overcome this Covid-19 virus. JiaYou.”

Previously, China had flown its experts and tonnes of medical aid to Italy, to assist the country fight the outbreak.

On Tuesday, Hubei Province in Central China, the epicentre of the outbreak since it first emerged in December, reported zero new suspected case of the coronavirus.

https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2020/03/576042/china-sends-medical-aid-malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Beijing donates medical supplies to sister city Seoul*





*China offers to provide Ukraine with emergency humanitarian assistance, - Ukraine’s PM*
Source : 112 Ukraine

Denys Shmygal met with Ambassador of China to Ukraine
08:05, 19 March 2020





China suggested providing Ukraine with emergency humanitarian assistance in order to counteract the coronavirus spread. This was announced by Prime Minister Denys Shmygal on his Facebook page.

It was reported that the Ukrainian Prime Minister had had a meeting with the Chinese Ambassador to Ukraine Fan Xianrong.

"_I am grateful to the Chinese side for offering to provide Ukraine with emergency humanitarian assistance_," he wrote.

Shmygal and Chinese ambassador also discussed trade and economic cooperation between the two countries. The representatives agreed to resume the work of the Ukrainian-Chinese intergovernmental commission.

https://112.international/politics/...umanitarian-assistance-ukraines-pm-49654.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China sends Liberia medical aid to help fight COVID-19*
Xinhua, March 19, 2020


MONROVIA, March 18 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday donated medical items to help Liberia fight the novel coronavirus.

The items included medical gloves, clothing and face masks for health workers. They were received by officials of the Liberian Ministry of Health in the capital Monrovia.

The donation is the first of several batches of medical items that China is expected to send to Liberia with the aim of helping the west African country fight COVID-19, said Xu Kun, charge d'affaires at the Chinese Embassy in Liberia.

Liberia's Health Minister Williamina Jallah called on China for more collaboration in fighting the COVID-19 while receiving the donated items.

Liberia has so far recorded two confirmed cases of the COVID-19, and these patients are being treated, with over 126 contacts being traced, said the authorities. 

http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2020-03/19/content_75831925.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*CHINA PLEDGES TO SEND ANTI-CORONAVIRUS SUPPLIES TO THAILAND*
ByTeeranai Charuvastra, News Chief

March 19, 2020 5:30 pm

*BANGKOK *— The Chinese authorities will deliver medical supplies including test kits and face masks to Thailand in an effort to fight the coronavirus epidemic, the Chinese embassy said on Thursday.

Apart from sending the equipment and medical protective garments, the Chinese government will also coordinate Chinese companies to export medicines for the treatment for the coronavirus in Thailand, the embassy said in a statement.

“Relevant Chinese companies will be mobilized to make targeted export of medical materials to Thailand, in a bid to satisfy Thailand’s needs,” the embassy said. “Chinese enterprises in Thailand and friendly Chinese civil societies are also actively donating medical supplies to Thailand.”

It added that chargé d’affaires of *the Chinese Embassy in Bangkok* also recently met with health minister Anutin Charnvirakul and discussed possible measures to stop the epidemic in the kingdom.


“In fact, China has already provided a batch of support to the Thai side,” the embassy said. “The Chinese medical expert team, led by the top COVID-19 expert Mr. Zhong Nanshan, has been keeping close contact with the Thai expert team on clinical treatment.”

His Majesty the King also previously donated medical supplies to China, the embassy noted.

The news came as officials in China’s Wuhan *reported no new domestic infection* in the city for the first time since the pandemic broke out there in December.

Speaking at a news conference today, health minister Anutin said he had telephone conversation with Chinese entrepreneur Jack Ma, who helped coordinate the imports of medical supplies from China.

“We are buying masks in the millions right now. The same goes to medicines. If there are hundreds of thousands or millions of them, we’ll buy them all,” Anutin said. “We want to stock them up as much as possible.”
https://www.khaosodenglish.com/poli...o-send-anti-coronavirus-supplies-to-thailand/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China provides $4m aid, medical equipment to Pakistan*
BY NEWS DESK , (LAST UPDATED 40 MINS AGO)




China has provided aid worth $4 million to Pakistan, alongside medical face masks and ventilators, Economic Affairs Minister Hammad Azhar announced on Thursday.

In a post on Twitter, Azhar expressed gratitude to China and said that the ally had provided “grant assistance of USD 4 million along with 300,000 medical face masks, 10 ventilators, and other equipment”.

“They have also undertaken to arrange for much greater number of ventilators,” he added.

He also said emergency funds worth Rs7.5bn from the National Disaster Risk Management Fund (NDRMF) — supported by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) — were made available to the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA).

“This is in addition to funds already made availaible by finance division for immediate use by authority. Reallocations from foreign-funded projects also being diverted towards it,” the federal minister wrote.

Azhar said that his own division was in the process of finalising a $600 million “emergency package” to deal with the outbreak in the country.

“It includes reallocations and fresh financing. This will be in addition to local funding that is being made available,” he said.

The number of COVID-19 cases in Pakistan shot up to 384 on Thursday, after new cases were reported in Sindh, Punjab and Balochistan.

A day earlier, Pakistan’s first two deaths were recorded in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa: a 36-year-old and a 50-year-old.

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2020/03/19/china-provides-4m-aid-medical-equipment-pakistan/


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Commits Ksh8.3 Billion for Disease Research Centre in Kenya*

By JOHN PAUL SIMIYU on _19 March 2020 - 5:50 pm_
_




The Chinese government has announced a Ksh8.3 billion investment in a Centre for Disease Control (CDC) set to be established in the country.

A statement released by the Presidential Strategic Communication Unit (PSCU) on Thursday, March 19, announced that the Chinese government had committed to building the structure where the CDC initiative shall be housed.

"As part of its support towards the establishment of the Africa CDC in Kenya, the Chinese government offered to put up a twenty-one story office building at an estimated cost of Ksh8.3 billion.

"Once complete, Africa CDC will provide job opportunities to Kenyans in technical, administrative and support functions," PSCU announced.

According to PSCU, the Chinese government made the declaration after a request by the African Union and the World Health Organization for Kenya to host the centre that will serve the entire continent.


"The Africa CDC will position Kenya as a regional and continental hub in medical research and disease control and give the country a head-start in combating disease outbreaks like the current Coronavirus pandemic," PSCU announced.

State House further announced that the Cabinet directed security agencies to crack down on businesses exploiting Kenyans after the Coronavirus outbreak.

"As part of concerted efforts by the government to protect Kenyans from exploitation by wayward traders, the Cabinet directed security and consumer protection agencies to intensify the ongoing crackdown on businesses that are taking advantage of the Coronavirus outbreak to hoard and/or hike commodity prices," the statement read. 

The Cabinet also received and discussed a report from the National Treasury on the projected impact of Coronavirus pandemic to the economy and resolved to align budgetary allocations and other fiscal considerations accordingly.

The meeting discussed reforms at the National Cereals and Produce Board (NCPB) and Strategic Food Reserve Trust Fund and directed Treasury CS Ukur Yattani to wind up the Strategic Food Reserve Fund within six months.

This, PSCU announced, is in accordance with section 24(9) of the Public Finance Management Act 2012 and regulation 209 of the Public Finance Management (National Government) Regulations 2015.

Cabinet Secretaries for Agriculture, Livestock, Fisheries and Cooperatives, and National Treasury and Planning were directed to establish a National Food Reserve system which will procure receipts through competitive commercial processes using the Warehouse Receipt System so as to avoid market distortions.

https://www.kenyans.co.ke/news/51030-china-unveils-new-multi-billion-gift-kenya
_


----------



## beijingwalker

*Ukraine Leader Says Expects to Receive 10 Million Coronavirus Tests From China*


By Reuters


March 20, 2020, 6:14 a.m. ET
KIEV — Ukraine in the next two days expects to receive from China coronavirus protection products, including 10 million tests, masks, disinfectant fluid and ventilators, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy told a televised statement on Friday.

"We will do our best to provide personal protective equipment, rapid tests and disinfectants to every citizen of Ukraine. Each of you," Zelenskiy said.

Ukraine has recorded 26 confirmed cases of the coronavirus, including three deaths.


https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/03/20/world/europe/20reuters-health-coronavirus-zelenskiy.html


----------



## beijingwalker

*COVID-19: Indonesian military to get medical equipment from China*

Budi Sutrisno and Ghina Ghaliya
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, March 20, 2020 / 04:52 pm

Indonesia is to fly military aircraft to the Chinese city of Shanghai on Saturday to pick up medical equipment to help those on the front lines of the Southeast Asian country's battle against the COVID-19 coronavirus.

Indonesian Military (TNI) spokesperson Brig. Gen. Sisriadi said they were to send a Hercules C-130 aircraft with 18 crew members from the Halim Perdanakusuma Air Base in East Jakarta.

"We are hoping the operation will run smoothly," Sisriadi told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

The operation was a response to Defense Minister Prabowo Subianto's request for the TNI to provide military aircraft to transport the medical kits from China's largest city to Indonesia, which is currently struggling to contain the spread of COVID-19 disease.

The equipment includes disposable masks, N-95 masks, protective clothing, goggles, gloves, shoe covers, infrared thermometers and surgical caps.

Defense Ministry spokesperson Dahnil Anzar Simanjuntak said Prabowo's request to use military aircraft to transport the equipment was meant to ease intergovernmental bureaucratic processes.

“The G-to-G bureaucratic process will be faster [that way] compared to using other facilities, so we can immediately aid the fast-response team for COVID-19 as instructed by President Joko ['Jokowi'] Widodo,” Dahnil said in a written statement on Thursday.

The equipment would also be used by a joint medical team from the ministry and the military to support the fast-response team and doctors in their efforts to deal with the coronavirus cases in the country, he said.

Indonesia has continued to experience a rise in the number of COVID-19 coronavirus infections since the country recorded its first confirmed cases earlier this month. 

As of Friday, a total of 369 people have been infected in the archipelago and at least 32 cases were fatal.

Medical workers are facing increasing strain as reports surface that some referral hospitals have nearly run out of protective equipment as they scramble to deal with the virus.

Indonesia is also ready to welcome offers from foreign countries to assist the archipelago in obtaining COVID-19 rapid testing kits as the government tries to gain a clearer view of the coronavirus' spread in the country.

The Foreign Ministry’s director for East Asian and Pacific affairs, Santo Darmosumarto, said they were now considering offers from some foreign allies, including China and Singapore, to donate testing kits. (glh)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...tary-to-get-medical-equipment-from-china.html


----------



## beijingwalker

* Ukraine sends aircraft to China to get Covid-19 test kits, masks and equipment*
By UkrInform.
Published March 20 at 1:16 pm




Ukrainian Il-76 military freighter will fly to China to get the medical cargo needed to combat the spread of coronavirus in Ukraine.

"The Il-76 military freighter will soon take off from the Boryspil Airport heading to Guangzhou, China. At 11:00 on Saturday, the crew will get medical cargo: laboratory and rapid coronavirus test kits, medical masks, lung ventilators and more. I have the honour to accompany this flight to complete the paperwork and accept the cargo. I am very grateful for the great work that has made the transfer of valuable cargo possible to Ukraine, namely to the representatives of the business community, the Office of the President and all the ministries involved in the organization," Ukrainian lawmaker from the Servant of the People party Andriy Motovylovets, who will accompany the plane crew, posted on Facebook.

According to him, the second flight will be performed next week.









As of 10:00 on March 20, 26 coronavirus cases were confirmed in Ukraine, including three lethal cases: 15 cases (one lethal) – in Chernivtsi region, two cases (one lethal) – in Zhytomyr region, two cases – in Kyiv region, one case – in Donetsk region, three cases – in Kyiv city, two cases – in Dnipropetrovsk region, one case (lethal) – in Ivano-Frankivsk region.
https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...t-kits-masks-and-equipment.html?cn-reloaded=1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Zimbabwe’s Mnangagwa thanks China for support in fight against COVID-19*
March 20, 2020





Zimbabwean President Emmerson Mnangagwa addresses the launching ceremony for the country's preparedness and response plan against COVID-19, in Harare, Zimbabwe, March 19, 2020. Zimbabwean President Emmerson Mnangagwa on Thursday thanked China and other countries for the support they have rendered to Zimbabwe as it steps up its preparedness to combat coronavirus (COVID-19). 

Zimbabwean President Emmerson Mnangagwa on Thursday thanked China and other countries for the support they have rendered to Zimbabwe as it steps up its preparedness to combat coronavirus (COVID-19).

The president was speaking at an occasion to launch the country’s preparedness and response plan against COVID-19.

“I wish to acknowledge assistance so far extended to Zimbabwe by the People’s Republic of China and the United Kingdom government,” Mnangagwa said.

China has funded the refurbishment and upgrading, currently underway, of Zimbabwe’s main coronavirus isolation and treatment center, the Wilkins Hospital, in Harare.

China also has a medical team in Zimbabwe which is assisting the country’s health personnel with training on COVID-19.

Zimbabwe has not recorded any confirmed case of the virus and Mnangagwa on Tuesday this week declared the COVID-19 a national disaster to enable the government to mobilize resources towards the fight against the epidemic.

He also banned public gatherings, including national independence celebrations that were slated for next month in Bulawayo, as part of precautionary measures against the spread of the virus.

https://www.thezimbabwemail.com/zim...-china-for-support-in-fight-against-covid-19/


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese plane with a million masks lands in Prague*
Prague
Updated: 20-03-2020 18:41 IST

plane from China carrying more than one million face masks for the Czech Republic landed in Prague on Friday, the government said. The Czech government has come under fire over a shortage of medical material which has led thousands of Czechs to make face masks at home as the state banned people from leaving home without their noses and mouths covered.

"The plane behind us contains 1.1 million FFP2 respirators which will be distributed immediately to hospitals and other places," Interior Minister Jan Hamacek told a televised press conference at Prague airport. Schools, pubs, theatres, cinemas and other facilities are closed across the Czech Republic, an EU member of 10.7 million people, which has registered 774 confirmed cases of the virus with three cured patients and no deaths.

On Saturday, the Czech government expects another China Eastern plane with millions of face masks and an An-124 Ruslan cargo plane carrying over 100 tonnes of medical material from China. Hamacek said he expected three planes with medical material to arrive from China every week for at least the next six weeks.

A plane with 150,000 rapid virus tests, also from China, already landed in Prague on Wednesday.

https://www.devdiscourse.com/articl...se-plane-with-a-million-masks-lands-in-prague


----------



## The Eagle

No doubt, China has fought the war so vigorously and restlessly. Hope that lesson being learnt will be utilized to serve humanity despite the differences between countries. Such differences of establishment or Government level shall never come as hurdle to help people around the globe as a great show of humanity. 

Way to go guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*300,000 medical masks from China arrive in Slovenia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China donates 1.1 million masks to South Korea*


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's leading medical gloves maker aids Italy's fight against coronavirus*

2020-03-21 03:13:38




Photo shows a production line of medical gloves in Bluesail Medical Co. Ltd.(Provided by Bluesail Medical Co. Ltd.)

Bluesail Medical Co. Ltd., a leading medical gloves maker in China, has donated 200,000 nitrile medical gloves to Italy to aid the country's fight against the coronavirus outbreak.

"Bluesail has many long-time partners in Italy. We are willing to help the country fight the outbreak," said Liu Wenjing, board chairwoman of Bluesail.

Bluesail will strengthen communication and cooperation with its Italian partners and boost the supply of medical products to Italy, said Li Bin, vice general manager of Bluesail's sales department.

Since the outbreak began, the manufacturer based in eastern China's Shandong Province has donated over 5 million nitrile medical gloves to users at home and abroad, including 200,000 to Japan and the Republic of Korea each in February.

Founded in 2003, Bluesail produces 19.5 billion protective gloves annually. Its PVC gloves occupy 22 percent of the global market share.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/society/2020-03-21/detail-ifzusrwx0571449.shtml


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to send medical aid to Sabah*
Published on: Saturday, March 21, 2020
KOTA KINABALU: China’s Consulate-General in Kota Kinabalu is currently coordinating with the nation’s central and local authorities to send medical aid to Sabah to assist the State in managing the Covid-19 outbreak.

Its official, when contacted by Daily Express Saturday, said it takes time to get the medical supplies transported to a port in China, but the Chinese authorities hope the materials will arrive in Sabah as soon as possible.

“We want to do this in return to the support given by Sabah to China before,” he said when asked on news reports that China is sending medical supplies to Malaysia to help fight Covid-19.

http://www.dailyexpress.com.my/news/149233/exclusive-china-to-send-medical-aid-to-sabah/


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to deliver €14.5m worth of medical supplies to Luxembourg*
Delivery enough to treat 6,000 people, foreign affairs minister Jean Asselborn says

MICHÈLE GANTENBEIN AND KATE OGLESBY
21.03.2020
Luxembourg is set to receive a €14.5 million delivery of medical supplies from China to help battle the deadly coronavirus, foreign affairs minister Jean Asselborn has said.

Supplies are expected to arrive in the Grand Duchy on Monday, transported by Luxembourg air freight carrier Cargolux.

"China helps us because we helped the Chinese and delivered medical supplies in February," Asselborn told the _Luxemburger Wort_.


On board the aircraft will be five million protective face masks for doctors and health workers, another five million protective gloves, 50 ventilators, 150,000 goggles and an additional million protective masks.

The delivery is enough to treat up to 6,000 patients, said Asselborn.

A total of 484 people have now contracted the deadly COVID-19 virus and there have been five fatalities.

Luxembourg has been in lockdown since the start of the week with restaurants, bars, non-essential shops and fitness clubs closed. Supermarkets and pharmacies remain open.

https://luxtimes.lu/luxembourg/40164-china-to-deliver-14-5m-worth-of-medical-supplies-to-luxembourg


----------



## Surya 1

beijingwalker said:


> After we win this battle against this virus, those blood can save many lives around the world.



There are 41 new cases of corona in china as per the corona monitoring site.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


----------



## beijingwalker

Surya 1 said:


> There are 41 new cases of corona in china as per the corona monitoring site.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


All imported, no local new cases, and most are in Hong kong, that's why we worry about outside China than inside China.


----------



## Surya 1

Mugen said:


> China is a blessing for the region!



Not for region but whole world for giving deadly animal deceases to man kind.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Thousands of face masks, COVID-19 test kits from China to arrive in PH Saturday*
*ABS-CBN News*
Posted at Mar 20 2020 08:15 PM

MANILA - Thousands of face masks, test kits and other supplies from China are set to arrive in the Philippines on Saturday to support the country's efforts to fight the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19), the Chinese Embassy in Manila said Friday.

In a tweet Friday, the embassy said around 100,000 test kits, 100,000 surgical masks, 10,000 N95 masks, and 10,000 personal protective equipment (PPEs) will arrive in Manila from Beijing.

The Embassy said it has been closely communicating with the Department of Health (DOH) “to ensure a speedy receiving” of the donations “so as to contribute to Philippine Government’s efforts in fighting the epidemic and benefit the Filipinos as soon as possible.”

Philippine Foreign Affairs chief Teodoro Locsin Jr. earlier announced that China committed to sending 100,000 testing kits, after Chinese Ambassador Huang Xilian informed him of the donation through text message.

He said he was "asked to please alert the Customs to let the donation through pronto -- and the rest of the bureaucracy not to throw a monkey wrench."

The Philippines as of Saturday confirmed 230 cases of the respiratory disease that emerged from China late last year. The tally includes 18 deaths and 8 patients who recovered from the disease, according to the health department.

President Rodrigo Duterte placed Luzon under lockdown from Tuesday midnight until April 12 to arrest the coronavirus spread. Under his order, all households are under home quarantine, public transport is suspended, schools are closed, international travel is restricted, government work is suspended save for frontline employees, and private companies are urged to adopt work-from-home schemes. 

Duterte has also placed the entire Philippines under a state of calamity to give the national and local governments access to critical quick response funds. -- With a report from Willard Cheng, ABS-CBN News
https://news.abs-cbn.com/news/03/20...test-kits-from-china-to-arrive-in-ph-saturday


----------



## Chhatrapati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224661041495212032


----------



## beijingwalker

Chhatrapati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224661041495212032


Good, but I guess you posted it in a wrong thread, the virus in Italy came from Germany, it's different strain from the one is China.

You can move your post to this thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...hed-italy-from-germany-scientists-say.657655/


----------



## Chhatrapati

beijingwalker said:


> Good, but I guess you posted it in a wrong thread, the virus in Italy came from Germany, it's different strain from the one is China.
> 
> You can move your post to this thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...hed-italy-from-germany-scientists-say.657655/


Northern Italy is where most of the Chinese migrant laborers go as it's the hub of the fashion industry. So much that, there is a direct flight from Wuhan. Nealy half a million Chinese workers are employed in Italy. And you're telling me it's Germany.

German angle is a fine piece of propaganda, but it's not going to fly given no official confirmation of Patient zero from Germany. You might as well as said it's France, Austria or Switzerland.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China sends more medical aid after Czech president appeals for help in its fight against COVID-19*
Updated 21:36, 20-Mar-2020

Czech President Milos Zeman has expressed gratitude to China for its support to help contain COVID-19 pandemic, as more medical supplies from China arrived in Prague. 

Addressing the nation on Thursday, Zeman said one of the key challenges which the country now faces is the shortage of medical supplies. 

"I would therefore like to thank the People's Republic of China, which was the only country that has helped us deliver these supplies," he said. 

The president said his country has decided to send seven aircraft to China. The first shipment of rapid testers has already returned home, he said, referring to the 150,000 COVID-19 test kits delivered to the country on Wednesday (March 18). 

On Friday, a plane from China carrying more than one million face masks landed in Prague. The shipment contains 1.1 million FFP2 respirators which will be distributed immediately to hospitals and other places, Interior Minister Jan Hamacek told reporters at the airport.

On Saturday, the Czech government expects another China Eastern plane with millions of face masks and an An-124 Ruslan cargo plane carrying over 100 tons of medical material from China. Hamacek said he expected three planes with medical material to arrive from China every week for at least the next six weeks.

Schools, pubs, theaters, cinemas and other facilities are closed across the Czech Republic, a country with 10.7 million people, which has registered 774 confirmed cases of the virus with three cured patients and no deaths.

Zeman said that he fully supported the government in tightening its measures to curb the pandemic and asked people to follow the regulations. He warned people to avoid two extremes – indifference to the virus, and panic. 

Earlier on Thursday, new measures announced on Wednesday went into effect, including mandatory wearing of face masks in public, medical checks for cross-border workers, and seniors-only shop access between the hours of 10:00 and 12:00. Starting Friday, border crossings will need stamps. 

https://news.cgtn.com/news/2020-03-...hting-COVID-19-pandemic-P0qSr9QOL6/index.html


----------



## beijingwalker

*Greece Receives Eight Tons of Medical Supplies from China*
By ANA March 21, 2020





Greece receives several tons of medical supplies from China. (Photo by Eurokinissi/ Tatiana Bollari)

ATHENS – A consignment of medical supplies provided by the Chinese Government to the Greek Government upon the latter’s urgent request arrived in Athens shortly after 8:00 on Saturday morning, on Air China Flight CA 863. The assistance sent from Beijing, weighing about eight tons, included 550,000 medical masks, surgical masks and protective gear, goggles, gloves and shoe covers.

The Chinese Ambassador to Greece Zhang Qiyue handed over the list of the medical supplies on behalf of the Chinese Government to Health Minister Vassilis Kikilias on the tarmac of Eleftherios Venizelos International Airport. State Minister Giorgos Gerapetritis and Alternate Foreign Minister on European Affairs Miltiadis Varvitsiotis were present at the event, as was the foreign ministry’s secretary general for international economic relations and openness, Grigoris Dimitriadis.

Many other cartons of medical supplies, weighing about 10 tons, donated by Chinese enterprises and organisations arrived on the same flight, a Chinese Embassy announcement said.




Kikilias expressed Greece’s gratitude to the Chinese government and any other entity that provided assistance, making the following statement to public broadcaster ERT: “During a global shortage of these goods and an immense battle waged by the health ministry in order to secure supplies, this today is a great relief and we will continue to fight in order to equip our hospitals.”

“It is very significant that we have this cooperation with China and it is providing this assistance that we need,” he added, noting that the donation will be a huge relief for Greece’s healthcare and medical staff, especially, so that there are adequate means of self-protection for a sizeable period of time. Kikilias noted that Greece, unfortunately, produces minimal amounts of hygiene and sanitation gear, which is not enough to cover the heightened demand.

He noted that the government’s efforts to secure such protection means were not limited to the Chinese donation on Saturday.

According to a Chinese Embassy announcement, Ambassador Zhang noted that these medical supplies were organised and transported within eight days by the Chinese Government, “at a time when China is still under immense pressure from containing the epidemic and the supply of medical materials are still in shortage.”

“Ambassador Zhang quoted Aristotle’s words ‘What is a friend? A friend means the single soul dwelling in two bodies,’ saying that China and Greece have been working closely together in the fight against the Covid-19, which once again testified to the excellent relations and friendship between the two peoples.

“She again thanked the Greek Government for its strong support in the course of China’s combat against the Covid-19, as evidenced by letters by the former Greek President Prokopios Pavlopoulos and Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis to Chinese President Xi Jinping. Ambassador Zhang also commended the efforts and measures taken by the Greek Government as ‘early and forceful’.





“She further said that the Chinese business like Cosco Shipping, State Grid, Bank of China, ICBC, Huawei, to name just a few, have all contributed in their own ways to the Greek Society. ‘More donations are arriving. And we will do our utmost to assist our friends in Greece. With solidarity and cooperation, we will overcome this challenge together,'” Ambassador Zhang said, according to the embassy press release.

Foreign Minister Nikos Dendias, in a discussion with his Chinese counterpart Wang Yi on Friday, expressed Greece’s unbounded support for the Chinese people and thanked him for the assistance in the form of medical supplies from Beijing.

https://www.thenationalherald.com/293126/greece-receives-eight-tons-of-medical-supplies-from-china/


----------



## beijingwalker

*Pandemic Covid-19 curable China to provide medical supplies to Afghanistan*



Date

3/21/2020 12:36:55 PM
(MENAFN - Afghanistan Times) AT News

KABUL: The Chinese experts have geared up efforts to help and share experiences with 15 regional countries, including Afghanistan, where 24 positives cases of pandemic coronavirus has so far recorded. In a video conference, the experts talked and shared their experiences how to contain the spread of the virus which is deadly and worldwide, killing over 100,000 people across the globe. Based on some reports, this virus is curable, where countries like U.S., China, India, and some European Countries have accelerated efforts to fine its medicines, hopefully they will be succeeded. Positive site of the virus is that it doesn't kill healthy people. It kills only people with weekend immunity system. 

Officials from the Ministry of Foreign Affrays have joined the conference, and the Chinese experts pledged to provide technical support to quell the sparead of the Covid-19 in Afghanistan.

'China and Afghanistan are good neighbors, good brothers & good partners. We appreciate the support from Afghanistan since the outbreak, and we are currently doing our best to provide necessary medical supplies to Afghanistan. China always stands with the Afghan people,' said Wang Yu, China's ambassador to Afghanistan.

A flight carrying technical equipment to prevent the spiraling coronaviurs outbreak will arrive in Afghanistan from China in nearest time, said Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs for Economy, Mirwais Nayab, who was among the attendance of the video conference with Chinese experts.

The first shipment likely to arrive on April, Nayab said.

Some 200 government officials, health experts and representatives from 19 countries in the European-

Central Asian region and South Asia attended the conference.

Jack Ma, a Chinese philanthropist, entrepreneur, founder of Alibaba Group and billionaire figure in a tweet said, 'Go Asia! We will donate emergency supplies (1.8M masks, 210K test kits, 36K protective suits, plus ventilators & thermometers) to Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Cambodia, Laos, Maldives, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan & Sri Lanka. Delivering fast is not easy, but we'll get it done!'

https://menafn.com/1099891591/Pande...na-to-provide-medical-supplies-to-Afghanistan


----------



## beijingwalker

*Huawei & Inditex donate a million masks each to help Spain battle coronavirus*
ByPepi Sappal
21 March 2020 @ 19:01

Spain is expecting to receive approximately two million face masks from both Huawei & Inditex in China over the next few days to help the country’s healthcare workers battle the coronavirus crisis.

The country is expecting a delivery from Inditex’s warehouse in China containing around a million masks, as well as 5,000 disposable protection suits and other protective equipment. Zara’s warehouse (owned by Inditex) in Zaragoza is expected to receive the shipment on Monday.

Additionally, Ren Zhengfei, CEO of Shenzhen-based Huawei, the world’s largest manufacturer of telecommunications equipment and second largest manufacturer of smartphones, has also donated a million masks to Spain to help combat the deadly disease. The shipment is being made by Air China’s commercial jet in the next few days. According to local sources, this supply of masks was reserved for the staff and families of Huawei in China, but as the situation is now improving in Asia, Zhengfei has generously decided to donate the supplies to Spain instead.

https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2020...o-help-spain-battle-coronavirus/#.XnZYpjIzaUk


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese medics arrive in Serbia to fight COVID-19*
Xinhua, March 22, 2020

BELGRADE, March 21 (Xinhua) -- A team of Chinese medical staff with experience in fighting COVID-19 arrived in the Serbian capital on Saturday evening to help with the Balkan state's battle against the virus.

The six-member expert team were greeted with warm applause of Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic, Health Minister Zlatibor Loncar, Defense Minister Aleksandar Vulin and other government officials at the Belgrade Airport.

The Chinese doctors, who specialize in such areas as infectious disease prevention (IDP), pulmonary and critical care medicine (PCCM), have also brought with them medical supplies urgently needed in Serbia, where 171 COVID-19 cases have been reported with one death.

With experience in containing the spread of coronavirus, the Chinese experts are expected to provide valuable advice to Serbia, which declared a state of emergency five days ago in an effort to curb the virus' spread and appealed to China for help.

The Chinese medical team came over with ventilators, medical masks, test kits and other medical supplies in the first batch of 16 tons of donations. The second batch are being loaded in China for another flight.

Vucic said in a welcome address that the Chinese experts' coming to help is of "immense importance for our country," and the medical aid is "life-saving."

"From now on, we will listen to everything they say. This exceeds politics. We wish to show respect to people that managed to beat the biggest enemy of today's world, the COVID-19," he said.

Vucic also thanked Chinese President Xi Jinping, the Communist Party of China (CPC) and the Chinese people for the friendship and support they extended to the Serbian people at this difficult time.

"We give them our immense gratitude, especially for sending their experts. They have proven as friends in the most difficult times when we fight for lives of Serbian people," said the Serbian president, adding "each of these ventilators means a saved human life here in Serbia."

Chinese Ambassador to Serbia Chen Bo said that the experts from the southern Chinese province of Guangdong came straight from the frontlines of China's battle against COVID-19.

"We are in the most difficult times, China, Serbia and the whole world. The COVID-19 virus represents an enemy to the whole mankind, and solidarity is most important at this moment," noted Chen, who also commended Serbia for its medical aid and support when China was hit hard by the virus.

"Together we are stronger. We will fight together with our Serbian friends until the final victory," said Chen.

http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2020-03/22/content_75844826.htm


----------



## beijingwalker

*China donates virus tests, masks and ventilators to Panama*
3/21/2020 11:34:28 PM





(MENAFN - Newsroom Panama) While President Trump continues to label COVID-19 the China virus the Republic of China has extended a helping hand to Panama, initially with consultations with Panama doctors leading the fight against the disease, and with the donation of 5,000 tests for the detection of the virus.

In addition to the tests, 100,000 masks and 5 artificial ventilators, have also been donated, reports Chinese Ambassador to Panama, Wei Qiang.

The donation, according to Qiang,, was made possible by the Alibaba and Jack Ma foundations.

In a Twitter message, Chinese embassy spokesman Jiang Wei added that "union is the best way to deal with the pandemic."

https://menafn.com/1099892984/China-donates-virus-tests-masks-and-ventilators-to-Panama


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Time to get more medical equipments and personnel from China


----------



## beijingwalker

*Jack Ma donates masks, testing kits to Africa for COVID-19 control*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Indonesian Air Force plane carries 9 tons of medical aid from China*
39 minutes ago




A truck carrying medical device assistance from Tsingshan Charity Foundation to contain COVID-19 outbreak in Indonesia arrives at Pudong Airport in Shanghai, China, Saturday (March 21). (ANTARA/Istimewa)


The plane was sent to transport the assistance at the initiative of the Indonesian Defense Ministry
Jakarta (ANTARA) - An Indonesian Air Force Hercules C-130 plane left Pudong International Airport in Shanghai early Sunday, carrying 9 tons of medical assistance from different sides in China to contain the COVID-19 outbreak in Indonesia.

The military cargo plane arrived at Pudong Airport at 10.20 p.m. on Saturday and left the airport at 00.40 a,m on Sunday. The plane made a transit stop at Sanya Airport in Hainan Province before continuing its flight to Indonesia..

"The plane was sent to transport the assistance at the initiative of the Indonesian Defense Ministry," Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun told ANTARA.

All sorts of Chinese assistance for Indonesia will be transported from Shanghai and Guangzhou, Guangdong Province.

"Beijing currently comes under attention. All sorts of assistance will be flown from Shanghai and Guangzhou," he said.

In line with the rising number of COIVD-19 cases outside China through Beijing, the Chinese authorities have decided to allow planes carrying foreign nationals and international cargo planes to land at airports in the cities of Tianjin, Hohhot and Taiyua.

Vice Chief of the Indonesian Mission in Beijing Dino Kusnadi said the medical assistance in the form of masks, goggles, protective clothing and COVID-19 test kits come from different sides including .Inacham and Tsingshan Charity Foundation

The medical assistance is the first phase of aid. China is expected to extend another 20 tons of medical aid for Indonesia
https://en.antaranews.com/news/1443...lane-carries-9-tons-of-medical-aid-from-china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese grassroots donations aid Iran's fight against COVID-19*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese COVID-19 medical experts, equipment arrive in Cambodia




*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Jack Ma Foundation donates massive medical supplies to Africa*


----------



## beijingwalker

*China willing to assist Maldives: Chinese amb*
14 hours ago




Foreign Minister Abdulla Shahid and Chinse Ambassador Zhang Lizhing

The Chinese Ambassador to the Maldives, Zhang Lizhog has stated that the country will provide assistance to the Maldives amid the current COVID-19 pandemic.

Following the detection of COVID-19 in the Maldives, the government of Maldives has requested for Chinese assistance to manage the situation. In a tweet published Monday, Ambassador Zhang said Maldives had supported China during its time of distress, and that China would reciprocate the support.

The ambassador further revealed that the supply requested by the Maldives government is ready for dispatch, and that a flight is being arranged to carry the items.

Since direct flights from China to Maldives have been suspended in addition to several other international airlines, there have been some challenges in bringing cargo from China.

Responding to the Chinese Ambassador’s tweet, Foreign Minister Abdulla Shahid thanked China for its assistance. He acknowledged that there are difficulties in getting flights due to the interruption to the international airlines owing to COVID-19. However, it is hoped Chinse assistance will reach the Maldives soon, said the minister.
https://avas.mv/en/80159


----------



## beijingwalker

*China sends Morocco medical aid to*
fight coronavirus
Asia, Headlines, International, Morocco 
March 23, 2020

An airplane loaded with Chinese medical supplies landed in Morocco on Monday to help the North African country avert a coronavirus outbreak.

RAM showed on its social media platforms the airplane, which came after talks between Morocco’s Foreign Minister and his Chinese counterpart. “China expresses its solidarity with the peoples and countries hit by the virus as they try to face the pandemic and the difficulties relating to it,” Chinese news agency Xinhua said quoting Foreign Minister Wang Yi. 

Although China is still fighting the pandemic, it will nevertheless help supply other countries facing the virus and facilitate their access to supplies, he said. “Humanity will triumph against the virus,” he said, promising to share China’s experience against pandemics and send medical staff. Morocco took strict measures against the spread of the virus imposing a quarantine across the country and asking non-essential businesses to close. 

Coronavirus cases reached 143 cases including four deaths as the country watches closely the health conditions of 2117 contact cases.

http://northafricapost.com/39269-china-sends-morocco-medical-aid-to-fight-coronavirus.html


----------



## Surya 1

The country which can not fight virus will help others Really funny.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to train Libyan doctors amid global coronavirus spread*
Xinhua, March 24, 2020
The Health Ministry of Libya's UN-backed government said Monday that China has offered to train Libyan doctors to tackle any possible coronavirus infections.

"The Ministry of Health of the Government of National Accord, through the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, has received an offer by its counterpart in China to hold an international training program to introduce experts in Libya to the protocols used by China in diagnosing and treating cases of the novel coronavirus," the Health Ministry said in a statement.

"The training program, which will be conducted using distance training techniques, offers introduction of the methods adopted by China in dealing with the outbreak of the coronavirus pandemic, along with ways to deal with the obstruction of the respiratory passages (of patients) during the infection stage," said the statement.

A team of Chinese experts who have taken part in the epidemic fight in China will run the training program, which will also provide an introduction to acute cases, it said.

Libya's UN-backed Prime Minister Fayez Serraj last week declared a state of emergency and mobilization against possible coronavirus infections in the country.

Noting no infections have been detected in Libya, Serraj said his country has allocated half a billion dinars (360 million U.S. dollars) to take protective measures against any possible infections.

On Monday, Libyan Foreign Minister Mohamed Siala told a press conference here that Libya has officially requested technical help from China against the virus. 
http://www.china.org.cn/world/2020-03/24/content_75853220.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Russia carries 25.5 mln masks back from China*


----------



## beijingwalker

*News briefs: China donates medical supplies to help Costa Rica fight COVID-19*

Alejandro Zúñiga
March 24, 2020

*China donates test kits, medical supplies*
China is donating a “significant amount” of test kits and medical supplies to Costa Rica, the Foreign Ministry announced.

The medical supplies include surgical masks and CPAP machines, while the COVID-19 kits will help Costa Rica achieve its goal of expanding its testing capabilities.

“The Strategic Alliance that Costa Rica and China promote has borne multiple fruits, and this cooperation represents a manifestation of the closeness that both peoples maintain,” said President Carlos Alvarado in a statement from the Foreign Ministry. “The excellent state of bilateral relations is manifested in the permanent exercise of the principles of equality, mutual trust, cooperation and mutual benefits.”
https://ticotimes.net/2020/03/24/ne...al-supplies-to-help-costa-rica-fight-covid-19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese Billionaire Jack Ma's aid arrives in Kenya*


----------



## beijingwalker

*3 Million Face Masks, 86 Ventilators, Tests Arrive in Hungary from China*
MTI-Hungary Today 2020.03.24.






A consignment of protective gear in connection with novel coronavirus has arrived from China, the prime minister said on Facebook on Tuesday.

The delivery contains 3 million face masks, 100,000 tests and 86 ventilators, Viktor Orbán said.

Consignments from China are being delivered to Hungary regularly, with around ten plane loads expected altogether in the upcoming period.

On Monday, an aircraft carrying 11 tonnes of protective gear arrived from Shanghai at Budapest’s international airport, and Budapest’s State Health Centre (ÁEEK) also received 20,000 face masks in a donation financed by the China Construction Bank.

https://hungarytoday.hu/coronavirus-face-masks-ventilators-tests-china-hungary/


----------



## beijingwalker

*4,000 COVID-19 test kits arrive from China, 10,000 more on the way to 
Trinidad And Tobago*
LOOP NEWS CREATED : 24 MARCH 2020





Government said 4,000 COVID-19 test kits have arrived from China, and 10,000 more are being ordered.

Speaking at a media briefing on Tuesday, Health Minister Terrence Deyalsingh said that 4,000 COVID-19 test kits, which were gifted to the country by China, arrived Tuesday morning. 

The test kits were sent by China as a kind gesture after private companies donated over 13,000 face masks to the country during the Wuhan epidemic.

National Security Minister Stuart Young said he was told to place orders for 10,000 more test kits on Monday.

“Yesterday the Prime Minister gave instructions, in addition to the 4,000 we received, for me to place an order for 10,000 kits. It’s not because we’re expecting anything…we just want to stay ahead.”

Additionally, Deyalsingh said there are 138 ventilators across the public health care system which he said they ‘don’t intend to touch’.

He said there were 12 ventilators at the Couva Hospital (with one currently in use), and 15 more arrived on March 19, while 10 more were scheduled to arrive on March 20.

Additionally, he said another 50 would arrive around mid-April and ‘foreign gifts’ of another 50-100 ventilators would be delivered later.

As of March 24, 2020, at 1.26 pm there were 53 positive cases of the virus - the latest case was said to be a primary contact of an imported case according to the Health Ministry.

http://www.looptt.com/content/4000-covid-19-test-kits-arrive-china-10000-more-way


----------



## beijingwalker

*Coronavirus: Greek air force plane to bring supplies from China*
By George Psyllides
March 24, 202
A Greek air force transport plane will bring medical equipment from China to Cyprus next week, it was reported on Tuesday.

The Cyprus News Agency said a C-130 will fly to Chinal on Sunday to load medical equipment the Asian country is providing as part of the fight against the coronavirus.

The agency said it was material requested by the health ministry.

Last week, Chinese ambassador to Nicosia Huang Xingyuan said the first batch of medical supplies, including 1,000 FFP2 masks was on its way.

https://cyprus-mail.com/2020/03/24/coronavirus-greek-air-force-plane-to-bring-supplies-from-china/


----------



## Indos

beijingwalker said:


> *Indonesian Air Force plane carries 9 tons of medical aid from China*
> 39 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truck carrying medical device assistance from Tsingshan Charity Foundation to contain COVID-19 outbreak in Indonesia arrives at Pudong Airport in Shanghai, China, Saturday (March 21). (ANTARA/Istimewa)
> 
> 
> The plane was sent to transport the assistance at the initiative of the Indonesian Defense Ministry
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - An Indonesian Air Force Hercules C-130 plane left Pudong International Airport in Shanghai early Sunday, carrying 9 tons of medical assistance from different sides in China to contain the COVID-19 outbreak in Indonesia.
> 
> The military cargo plane arrived at Pudong Airport at 10.20 p.m. on Saturday and left the airport at 00.40 a,m on Sunday. The plane made a transit stop at Sanya Airport in Hainan Province before continuing its flight to Indonesia..
> 
> "The plane was sent to transport the assistance at the initiative of the Indonesian Defense Ministry," Indonesian Ambassador to China Djauhari Oratmangun told ANTARA.
> 
> All sorts of Chinese assistance for Indonesia will be transported from Shanghai and Guangzhou, Guangdong Province.
> 
> "Beijing currently comes under attention. All sorts of assistance will be flown from Shanghai and Guangzhou," he said.
> 
> In line with the rising number of COIVD-19 cases outside China through Beijing, the Chinese authorities have decided to allow planes carrying foreign nationals and international cargo planes to land at airports in the cities of Tianjin, Hohhot and Taiyua.
> 
> Vice Chief of the Indonesian Mission in Beijing Dino Kusnadi said the medical assistance in the form of masks, goggles, protective clothing and COVID-19 test kits come from different sides including .Inacham and Tsingshan Charity Foundation
> 
> The medical assistance is the first phase of aid. China is expected to extend another 20 tons of medical aid for Indonesia
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/1443...lane-carries-9-tons-of-medical-aid-from-china



Thank You China for the Aid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Spain: 15 tons of medical supplies arrive from China for use in fight against coronavirus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China sends 40 tons of aid to Indonesia to help coronavirus fight*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*China sends doctors and masks overseas as domestic coronavirus infections drop*

As countries struggle to respond to the pandemic, China portrays itself as a global benefactor


Coronavirus – latest updates
See all our coronavirus coverage
Lily Kuo in Shanghai



Medics pose for a photo prior to departure from Wuhan International Airport now that the epidemic outbreak in the hard-hit province has been subdued. Photograph: Chine Nouvelle/SIPA/REX/Shutterstock
In the last few weeks, China has donated coronavirus testing kits to Cambodia, sent planeloads of ventilators, masks and medics to Italy and France, pledged to help the Philippines, Spain and other countries, and deployed medics to Iran and Iraq.

The Chinese president, Xi Jinping, has offered comforting words, telling the Spanish prime minister, Pedro Sánchez, that “sunshine comes after the storm”, and adding that the two countries should step up cooperation and exchanges after the outbreak.

As the coronavirus outbreak spreads and countries struggle to respond, China has positioned itself as a leader and benefactor in public health, building the kind of soft power Beijing needs at a time of intensifying US-China rivalry and scrutiny of Chinese influence around the world.

The coronavirus first emerged in the central Chinese city of Wuhan in December and threw the country into a state of emergency as more than 80,000 people were infected and more than 3,000 died. Public anger and criticism over the government’s initial suppression of information and slow response, enabling the virus to spread, posed one of the most serious threats to the Chinese leadership in decades.

But as the number of new infections has dropped dramatically after stringent quarantine measures and social distancing by the public, China’s messaging has shifted. In recent weeks, Beijing has claimed almost-victory over the virus and state media have hailed China’s support for other countries facing the outbreak.

“Now we see Chinese officials and state media claiming that China bought the world time to prepare for this pandemic,” said Natasha Kassam, a research fellow at the Lowy Institute in Sydney and a former Australian diplomat.

“We know the propaganda machine within China is able to rewrite history but now we are seeing that replicated overseas,” said Kassam. “China’s victory over Covid-19 has already been written and authorities are trying very hard for that message to be received overseas.”




FacebookTwitterPinterest
Medical staff from Yunnan Province wave goodbye on the plane at Wuhan Tianhe International Airport. Photograph: Chine Nouvelle/SIPA/REX/ShutterstockAdvertisement
Experts say that, while these humanitarian efforts are real, they have political ends that deserve attention. In a phone call with the Italian prime minister, Giuseppe Conte, this week, Xi said he hoped to establish a “health silk road” as part of China’s global One belt, One Road initiative, which has come under criticism from countries wary of expanding Chinese leverage and influence.

“There is nothing wrong with China helping European and other countries, especially now that it has gained the upper hand in containing the coronavirus at home. But it is also clear that [Beijing] sees its aid as a propaganda tool,” said Noah Barkin, senior visiting fellow at the German Marshall Fund.

According to Barkin, by offering support to countries like Italy, Beijing highlights the struggles European countries have had in helping each other and draws a favourable contrast between itself and the US. “While Trump is hitting Europe with a travel ban, China is the generous, selfless friend,” Barkin said.

The effort appears to be working. Last week, Italy’s foreign minister Luigi Di Maio posted a video of himself on Facebook watching live footage of a plane of supplies and medics from China, noting that China was the first to send aid. Serbian president Aleksandar Vučić said in a press conference this week that he believes in his “brother and friend Xi Jinping”. He said: “The only country that can help us is China.”

The campaign is aimed at domestic audiences as much as it is directed at the international community. Recent state media headlines describe Chinese medics arriving in Italy in response to the country’s “cries for help”.

“It sends a message to the domestic audience that China has overcome the crisis at home and is now able to help others. This helps fuel the Chinese communist party’s feel-good narrative, shifting attention away from its early failures to tackle the crisis,” said Barkin.

But witnesses and critics of China’s early response are unlikely to forget the recent history. And in some cases, the messaging has gone too far. A recent graphic published by the People’s Daily showing the number of new infections around the world had surpassed those within China included a gleeful headline hailing the “reverse” in fortunes.

One user commented: “The water pipes in your home broke and you flooded other people’s homes. Is this the golden age you wished for?”


*Since you’re here...*
… we’re asking readers like you to make a contribution in support of our open, independent journalism. In these frightening and uncertain times, the expertise, scientific knowledge and careful judgment in our reporting has never been so vital. No matter how unpredictable the future feels, we will remain with you, delivering high quality news so we can all make critical decisions about our lives, health and security. Together we can find a way through this.



We believe every one of us deserves equal access to accurate news and calm explanation. So, unlike many others, we made a different choice: to keep Guardian journalism open for all, regardless of where they live or what they can afford to pay. This would not be possible without the generosity of readers, who now support our work from 180 countries around the world.



We have upheld our editorial independence in the face of the disintegration of traditional media – with social platforms giving rise to misinformation, the seemingly unstoppable rise of big tech and independent voices being squashed by commercial ownership. The Guardian’s independence means we can set our own agenda and voice our own opinions. Our journalism is free from commercial and political bias – never influenced by billionaire owners or shareholders. This makes us different. It means we can challenge the powerful without fear and give a voice to those less heard.



Your financial support has meant we can keep investigating, disentangling and interrogating. It has protected our independence, which has never been so critical. We are so grateful.



We need your support so we can keep delivering quality journalism that’s open and independent. And that is here for the long term. Every reader contribution, however big or small, is so valuable. *Support the Guardian from as little as $1 – and it only takes a minute. Thank you.*


----------

